# Laix's Art Shop.



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

*Lαιχ'ѕ Art Shσp*




WELCOME TO MY SHOP!
_PLEASE *READ THE BELOW* SECTIONS BEFORE REQUESTING._





*Stock Sets:* Avatars, signatures, sets etc. The usual stock picture, add some nice effects, some text even, voila.


*Gif Sets:* I can edit/crop gifs to fit avatars/signatures and make sets. (Please read Requesting Section before requesting this)


*Banners:* Got a mafia game or a fan club? I can make a banner for that too.





You must be a senior member. If I know you however and know you're active, I'll make exceptions. _*ALSO TURN YOUR SIGNATURE OFF WHEN POSTING PLEASE!!*_


Please note I'm still a noob at making half gif/half stock sets so don't ask me to make you wonderful magical beautiful ergelbergh.


 While I understand there are set whores in the community, *if you're only gonna wear my work for five seconds until the next thing catches your eye, don't bother requesting.* It's out of my free time I do this and I'm not a slave worker only existing to make you a quickie avatar. If you don't plan on wearing it for more than a day, close this tab.


Rep is mandatory. Credit is optional.





> _*You may request up to two items at once. No more.*_
> 
> So how do you classify request types into this? Quite simple.
> 
> ...






 Please *make sure you request with this template* to make my life easier 



> *Type:* Avatar/Signature/Set/Banner/Transparency/Colouring
> *Worker:* Dei/Laix/Any
> *Stock:* Either provide a high quality stock photo or a gif at a reasonable size (500ish width is ideal). If your stock is too low quality, I reserve the right to decline.
> *Style:* What do you want done? Refer to some of my examples if you like.
> ...




_If you've read everything here, request away! _​


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _SIGNATURES_ 











​


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

*Dei's Examples:*














​


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 16, 2013)

Type: Avatar(surrounding Tobirama's face) and sig 
Style: Use any style you see fit.I trust you. If you want to add some color add some color.Maybe a lil red. Same for background choices.
Text: No text is needed
Borderotted
Extra: I really like the twitch effect here. So if you could include that into the avy then that would be sweet.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

*Saya:* yeah so I can keep track of it.

*Revy:* I can't see the stock


----------



## Cord (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello! :3

*Request:* Avatar
*Size:* 150x200
*Stock:*  and 
*Border:* Dotted on the first and thin black border on the second
*Effects:* They're up to you; Though for the second avatar, can you also remove the blood stain, perhaps?

Thank you! ​


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 16, 2013)

Can you see it now?

Also,save it to your computer quickly cuz my photobucket is acting up.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

It just died 

Try uploading it to imgur or tinypic.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

*Cordelia:*


----------



## Cord (Jun 16, 2013)

That was fast. 

Thank you! By the way, I edited my request and asked if the blood stain on the second stock be removed. I might have edited it a bit late. 

But they look great though! Will rep you again once I'm able to!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2013)

edit also sorry for being so complicated.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay I'll remove the blood stain. :33

edit: here you go


----------



## Cord (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks again! :33


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> 
> for the back ground
> ...



lol this is going to take me ages

be patient please 



Cordelia said:


> Thanks again! :33



Welcome


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 16, 2013)

Laix said:


> It just died
> 
> Try uploading it to imgur or tinypic.



Thanks for the suggestion.:3


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

Love the stock  On it


----------



## Immortal (Jun 16, 2013)

Yo, already talked to you a bit about this but here's my request. 

Type: Set

Stock: , , 

Style: Similar to your recent Mei set. I was thinking you could edit that gif into the side where all the blue sky is on the stock for the signature. 
Text: Just my name, Immortal, on there somewhere

Border: I hate generic borders, but I leave this for whatever looks best on a gif sig since I've never had one before. In general, I prefer unique borders like the one in the sig I'm wearing now.

Extra: Honestly I leave any of these decisions to you. If you have a better stock or gif for any of these things feel free to use that. I also don't mind finding other stocks myself. I like your work so I trust your judgment over mine.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm on it right now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2013)

fucking manga stock....





sorry if the other ones weren't working


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

*Revy:*



​ 
*Immortal:

*The blue-sky Mikasa would be impossible for me to do on top of the gif because of the spectrum of colours in the background and the wires dancing all over the place. I would need a tablet and a bit more skill to attempt that so I found my own stock to put on top of the signature. However I found the skies Mikasa made for a really good avatar so I've included that as an avatar and the one you asked for. Use whichever you want 

Also, the gif you provided had sooooo many frames so I had to make it a bit laggier to fit under 2MB (anything at 2MB or over and pretty much no site will let you upload and the mods will probably scream at you). Also you may notice the quality is slightly shitter since I had to compress it.  



​


----------



## Immortal (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh snap, already done. Looks freakin' great. 

I'm gonna wait a couple days before I switch since I wanna advertise your game some more, but I love that and can't wait to wear it.

I love the second avi, I'll def be using that one. Feel free to throw the other one in the giveaway section or w/e. Thanks so much  Obvs will rep once I can rep you again.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 16, 2013)

nice shop 

may request something soon


----------



## Immortal (Jun 16, 2013)

Sigs off Krippy. 

Laix is about to become the official set designer of the Mafia community


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2013)

May I have a banner for The Great Ninja War Mafia game featuring Tobi (without his mask, if possible). Thanks.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

*Olivia: *

Thank you


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 17, 2013)

This:



Immortal said:


> Yo, already talked to you a bit about this but here's my request.
> 
> Type: Set
> 
> ...



Only: 
Stock: , , 

Text: Space

similar to Immortal's please


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2013)

*Sayaka* - 30% Done
*Revy* - Starting

_Accepting Requests!

*Space:*





_


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 17, 2013)

'You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Laix again.'


damn, that is one amazing set, thanks


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2013)

Absolutely welcome 
*
Revy:*


----------



## andrea (Jun 17, 2013)

good luck with the shop laix, will definitely request something giffy in the future once i get ahold of some decent stocks


----------



## Melodie (Jun 17, 2013)

Type: Set
Avatar: [] (Annie - the girl).
Signature []
Border: Up to you (anything other than no borders ><)
Effects: Up to you~ 

Thanks in advance. <3


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2013)

SnK sets everywhereeeee
On it Melodie


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 17, 2013)

omg, those were the pictures i would've chosen for my annie set as well, but i went with sasha the very last minute

like with everything, we have the same taste mel


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 17, 2013)

Laix said:


> Absolutely welcome
> *
> Revy:*



This looks amazing.Thank you so much.
And sorry about having to go through all the trouble to redo mine.
First rep coming in a bit.


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2013)

It's not a problem


----------



## Immortal (Jun 17, 2013)

Space and I are gonna look so adorable.


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2013)

- Melodie
- Krippy

Will be done tommorow


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh Laix, you are so awesome.  I'll be to request here soon enough.


----------



## Misao (Jun 18, 2013)

good luck for your shop Laix.

i'll request something soon.


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2013)

_*Melodie:*_
The avatar is a bit crappy because the stock was small so I couldn't get a good close-up of Annie's head without ruining the stock  If you find a better stock and want me to redo just ask


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2013)

_*Krippy:*_
I went so crazy with this  I basically made three sets so choose whichever one you like best.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2013)

Laix said:


> _*Melodie:*_
> The avatar is a bit crappy because the stock was small so I couldn't get a good close-up of Annie's head without ruining the stock  If you find a better stock and want me to redo just ask



Looks pretty :3. 'Sankyuu~

I am fine with the avatar. (will rep once i am able to c


----------



## Krippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Laix said:


> _*Krippy:*_
> I went so crazy with this  I basically made three sets so choose whichever one you like best.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



looks great, thanks 

will wear tommarow


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going to break the "One in every seven days rule" and request a banner for your Naruto Mafia game with the Second Mizukage in it.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2013)

hi laix! :33

you need to get to work again.


Type: Set
Stock:  
Style: whatever you think feels right
Border: whatever you think feels right

:33


(we're gonna act like 7 days have passed, right? )


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I'm going to break the "One in every seven days rule" and request a banner for your Naruto Mafia game with the Second Mizukage in it.



Gotcha. Does your husband want a set too? :33



Space said:


> hi laix! :33
> 
> you need to get to work again.
> 
> ...



I'll do it tommorow since I just made that set


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2013)

*Olivia: *


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 19, 2013)

Long time no see Laix, good to see you open a new shop. I will request something after I gettired of my current set.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 19, 2013)

StocK:
Request: 
Set
Effects: Make it look badass...if you get what I mean 
Text: Can you feel pain... ...even though you're a puppet? 
Remove the black bars please

Can you have the beginning of the text in the top left have corner and the rest in the bottom right hand?


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2013)

Will do yours and Space's today


----------



## Hero (Jun 20, 2013)

Mini Banner

Stock 1: 
Stock 2: 
Stock 3: 

Size: Similar to the Mei Terumi sized sig you had

Effects: Do you. However I want Ichigo's to be the most dramatic.

Text for stock 1: Can this be
Text for stock 2: Hero...thank you (coming from Sakura)
Text for stock 3: it's finally here...MAFIA FAVORITES III (in big letters)

I want the banner to transition semi-slowly through the 3 images in a fading out manner.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 21, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* avi- senior 

sig - 

*Style:* 
*Text:* Font? Style of text? Your call. What do you want it to say? _"The weight of my sword is the weight of my pride"
"Saber" -Avi 
"Fate" somewhere in the sig_
*Border:* whatever you think looks best.


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, got all these. I was busy yesterday because of some things but I've got time today


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2013)

*Kenshin*

sorry for the wait guys




*JoJo*


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 22, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Kenshin*
> 
> sorry for the wait guys


Ty so much , this looks great  +repped/credited


----------



## JoJo (Jun 22, 2013)

Laix said:


> *JoJo*


Can I get one with Dotted Borders?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Style:* Do whatever looks cool
*Border:* None
*Extra:* I want the avatar to focus on Pinkie Pie/Princess Bubblegum


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Laix 
*Set request*

*Effects/Style:* I trust your magic will make it look great (not too much effects though, please)
*Borders:* Black/White dotted


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2013)

The stock is pretty bad quality Scizor :/ Got anything better?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2013)

Laix said:


> The stock is pretty bad quality Scizor :/ Got anything better?


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2013)

Much better, thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2013)

Laix said:


> Much better, thanks.





My apologies for not posting the best stock I could find right away.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 23, 2013)

I would like to request an icon, please



Two sizes, 200x200 and 150x200. The two sizes is because I want to use as both profile picture and avatar, although at first it will be my profile picture

Any effects that you like

No borders, please


Thank you!!


----------



## Laix (Jun 23, 2013)

Going to try do them all tonight


----------



## Olivia (Jun 23, 2013)

Let's go with this image. []

Just put some cool effect and put the text "Kingdom Hearts Mafia Game" somewhere on there and it'll be good. Thanks.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2013)

have any Kingdom Hearts sets lounging about in your computer?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 23, 2013)

can i have a set of this? 

can you crop it so only naruto, kushina and minato are in it
dont really care what it looks like, make it look sexy 

text: up to you
border: up to you

naruto for the ava :33


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

If you don't see yours here, do not worry! I'm doing them batch by batch. I've put aside time today to do them so they _will_ be done today! 

*ane:*
If you don't like the colourization, just ask and I'll give it another go~ I was trying something new so it might be a hit or miss.



*Scizor:*
Since it is a scan, no matter the size the stock will always have some dodgy pixels and overall reduced quality. I did the best I could with it; I'm no pro so I'm limited with scanned stocks.


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

If you don't see yours here, do not worry! I'm doing them batch by batch. I've put aside time today to do them so they _will_ be done today! *

Mist Puppet:*
I wasn't sure who Pinkie Pie and Bubblegum were  so I just did a few random avatars of the characters. If I still didn't  get the right one, could you point them out to me and I'll happily make  the avatars? Thank you :33


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

*
*If you don't see yours here, do not worry! I'm doing them batch by batch. I've put aside time today to do them so they _will_ be done today! 

*Olivia: *
I've included a mini-banner for signatures for advertising. 





*Hiruzen Sarutobi: *
I've included a mini-banner for signatures for advertising.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jun 24, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Extra:* On the avatar, try to crop out most of the crowd. I really want the avatar to be focused on her as much as possible. If you could work in Emma's name in the sig, that would be cool, though not having it is definitely not a deal breaker. Maybe full name across the bottom, or first name in the top left, last name in the bottom right.   

After seeing your work, I trust your judgment on artistic improvements implicitly. So, borders, effects, or whatever are all up to you. The extras I listed are also not set in stone, if something doesn't look good to you, it can go.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

If you don't see yours here, do not worry! I'm doing them batch by batch. I've put aside time today to do them so they _will_ be done today! 
*
Hero:*



*Sloth: *
Sig off when posting here please.





*Tsukiyo: *
I had so much fun making this


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

*Space:*
Signature stock was terrible so I did the best I could.


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 24, 2013)

Laix said:


> *
> *If you don't see yours here, do not worry! I'm doing them batch by batch. I've put aside time today to do them so they _will_ be done today!
> 
> *Olivia: *
> ...


Hey, I'm planning to wear a banner advertising Hiruzen's Mario game, but it would be really nice if I could have it be of my favorite character, Bowser.

Also, how do you make the images hyperlinks?


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

Firstly turn your signature off when posting please so the page can load a bit faster. 

Secondly, to make an image a hyperlink, just select  and press the little icon with the planet and what looks like a paperclip, paste a link to Hiruzen's sign up thread in there and then the code that generates there you just paste into your signature.

Lastly if you want a Bowser specfic banner I'm reluctant to do so in case loads of people ask me for character-specific ones like with Nardofia (which as a chore to do). I'll do it tommorow if you really don't want the one I've already made though.


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 24, 2013)

Laix said:


> Firstly turn your signature off when posting please so the page can load a bit faster.
> 
> Secondly, to make an image a hyperlink, just select  and press the little icon with the planet and what looks like a paperclip, paste a link to Hiruzen's sign up thread in there and then the code that generates there you just paste into your signature.
> 
> Lastly if you want a Bowser specfic banner I'm reluctant to do so in case loads of people ask me for character-specific ones like with Nardofia (which as a chore to do). I'll do it tommorow if you really don't want the one I've already made though.


I love them, it's just, I love Bowser more. 

But take your time. I'll wear Hiruzen's s banner for now. It's a small mafia game, so there shouldn't be too many requests.

Hell, if you make a Bowser image for the game, I would ask that you make a version without the words so I could use it after the game starts. I've been meaning to change this old avatar anyway.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 24, 2013)

i fucking love it laixy, i'll wear it when i get home


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 24, 2013)

Laix said:


> *ane:*
> If you don't like the colourization, just ask and I'll give it another go~ I was trying something new so it might be a hit or miss.



The colours are great, thanks a lot <3

I'm just wondering, for the 150x200 one. I kinda like the column where her head is resting, I might get a different cropping from the 200x200 one myself, if you don't mind. For now, as I said, I wanted a profile picture and that's what I'm going to use, thank you


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jun 24, 2013)

> *Sloth: *
> Sig off when posting here please.



Looks great. Simple, yet elegant. A lot like Emma. 

Sorry about the sig. I even made a mental note to turn it off while I was typing it, but then I got


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

_*ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*_



ane said:


> The colours are great, thanks a lot <3
> 
> I'm just wondering, for the 150x200 one. I kinda like the column where her head is resting, I might get a different cropping from the 200x200 one myself, if you don't mind. For now, as I said, I wanted a profile picture and that's what I'm going to use, thank you



Not a problem, the customer is always right 

You're welcome~



Sloth said:


> Looks great. Simple, yet elegant. A lot like Emma.
> 
> Sorry about the sig. I even made a mental note to turn it off while I was typing it, but then I got


 You're welcome~


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2013)

It looks great, thanks!

But could you make the colors a bit brighter/more cheerful, please?
I just want to see what it looks like like that; it already looks awesome, it's just so I can compare. Will rep twice =)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2013)

Laix said:


> ​



senior size avatar in the same style (border and effect) of the Mei one, please. 



Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _BANNERS_



And this sig with the same border and effect as the avatar, but with the Kingdom Hearts font you used saying "The Other Promise". Please.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 24, 2013)

Size: Senior
Border: Dotted

The text can stay in the Avatar, would like a sig where the main focus is the right part with the left part somewhat separated? (a bit like )


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

*

Stunna:*
The signature is low quality but it's because it's a gif and adding the colourization and textures takes up a lot of memory.




*Whitebeard: *
I liked white dotted borders so I added them in along with the dotted ones you requested.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2013)

I love you. 

The KB is too large on the avatar, though.


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

I knew it 

Try this


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 24, 2013)

Avatar please
150x200 and 125x125


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

Who do you want it to focus on?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2013)

Still too large.


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

what the fuck 

Okay hold on


----------



## Krippy (Jun 24, 2013)

Since you're not busy 

2 senior avy's please

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

whatever effects and borders you want, go crazy 

on the second avy, can you make it a moving avy that moves from her face, down the rose petals in her hair, to her boobs and back to the face?

thanks in advance


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2013)

'Aight, I'm straight.  Thanks


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 24, 2013)

Requesting Laix for:
Senior Avy & Sig pls

Senior Avy & Sig Stock:



Also, if you can, place the words "My heart won't let go." with whatever effects/borders you feel best with.

Anyways, will appreciate your work Laix.


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2013)

*^Vegeta^Two^:


*


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2013)

*Noctis:*





*Krippy:*
Sorry the flow isn't completely seamless. It's the best I could do without going over the maximum file size allowed for avatars.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 25, 2013)

looks great like that, thanks


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Laix. Love the effects.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 25, 2013)

Can I have a banner for the sakukarin fc please? 

text: the sakukarin fc
and if it looks good or something add "These two are hawt smex" too


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2013)

*Sunako:*
I got rid of the black line stuff because I didn't really like it but if you wanted it in, I'm happy to redo. :33


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It looks great, thanks!
> 
> But could you make the colors a bit brighter/more cheerful, please?
> I just want to see what it looks like like that; it already looks awesome, it's just so I can compare. Will rep twice =)



I'm not sure if you missed it or deliberately skipped it (both are understandable).

Just quoting this for the sake of communication =)


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm not sure if you missed it or deliberately skipped it (both are understandable).
> 
> Just quoting this for the sake of communication =)



Oops, missed it! Sorry  It's better to VM me as I'll definitely see it.

Brighter as if in brighter contrast or brighter as if more saturated colours? 

And no need to rep twice.

*Edit:*

How about this?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2013)

Laix said:


> Oops, missed it! Sorry  It's better to VM me as I'll definitely see it.
> 
> Brighter as if in brighter contrast or brighter as if more saturated colours?
> 
> ...



I mean as in make the original colors brighter/more visible (to make it more cheerful), so that more of the original colors are kept, but there's also an effect: the red glow with the sparkles but more of the original colors and brighter, so the contrast between the stock and the effects is bigger (sorry for using these terms so freely, but this seems like the best way to put what I think into words).

I know I'm being difficult but I just love this stock. =P


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I mean as in make the original colors brighter/more visible (to make it more cheerful), so that more of the original colors are kept, but there's also an effect.
> 
> I know I'm being difficult but I just love this stock. =P



Oh I see. To be honest I tried that at first but it didn't really work out because the stock is so pixelated where it's scanned :/ I'll try again

*edit:* okay so here it is with saturated colours (ie. making the original colours more visible). 



it looks pixelated and that's after downscaling it to a reasonable size to try hide it. So as I did with your original set, I added a few colourizations and curved some colours to try hide it and came with this,



colours are less visible but there is less pixelation. What I'm basically saying is that I can't saturate it without the quality reducing. If you don't mind that though I'll do it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2013)

I understand.

I'd like the colors saturated, though less than shown in the top picture, and I'd like just a bit of added colourizations and curving of colors, because I prefer the look of the top image (though the saturation is slightly too much there).

So more like the above image, but with less saturation (so the white parts aren't THAT white and shiny) please.

And I'd like one version of the set with and one version without the effects if that isn't too much trouble (and the same border as the version I'm using right now please).

I insist on repping you again, because I really appreciate your understanding and your work. =)

Also, I have to add: you cropped them perfectly


----------



## Fiona (Jun 26, 2013)

Just a regular senior sized set please :33 

Its my first request and i wanna see what you can do so just surprise me on the details. 

Just make it look awesome  

My fav color is Ice Blue and I am a _massive_ IchiRuki fan if that helps at all. So anything love related is totally fine to me. 

Stock is below. Go nuts. 

Siggy - 

Avy -


----------



## Laix (Jun 26, 2013)

Will do today fiona  stock is beautiful


----------



## Sunako (Jun 26, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Sunako:*
> I got rid of the black line stuff because I didn't really like it but if you wanted it in, I'm happy to redo. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



omg it's perfect :33 I didnt like the black line so I'm glad you got rid of it :33 

PERFECT WORK


----------



## Laix (Jun 26, 2013)

*Fiona:*
Enjoy~


----------



## Fiona (Jun 26, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Fiona:*
> Enjoy~



I love it!!


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2013)

_*
Accepting Requests.*_


----------



## Al Mudaari (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello,

A simple one (hopefully). Is it possible to put a border around this gif? 

I'd like the border to look like some of your other signatures, like this - 

Thank you.


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2013)

*Al Mudaari:*


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2013)

_*Accepting requests!*_


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2013)

Do your thang.



Sorry for the informality


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 28, 2013)

Set
Stock: 

Style: Surprise me
Text: N/A
Border: You choose
Extra: Surprise me


----------



## Fiona (Jun 29, 2013)

Senior Set with 150 x 150 avy

Stock: 

Style: Whatever you think looks the coolest

Text: "Not So Shy" anywhere and in any font. Preferably make it look badass tho 

Border: Up to you. 

Extra: If at all possible to put any or all of these gifs in the background somewhere. I really really want these in the background, but if you cant or if you dont think you can do it with this particular stock then i understand.


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2013)

I can only do one of them because if I put them all in, it will either;

1. Be over the limit to put in your sig and a mod will tell you and me off

2. Be laggy/really low quality/ugly


----------



## Fiona (Jun 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> I can only do one of them because if I put them all in, it will either;
> 
> 1. Be over the limit to put in your sig and a mod will tell you and me off
> 
> 2. Be laggy/really low quality/ugly



Do the second gif then please :33

Also in the text make sure all the first letters of the words are capitalized. 

Like this "Not So Shy" 

Sorry im OCD sometimes


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2013)

Do you have a simpler stock too please? I'm a noob with transparents and get fustrated trying to cut out stocks with complicated backgrounds 

I can use that stock for the avatar but it might look crappy if I try to overlay it on the sig


----------



## Fiona (Jun 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> Do you have a simpler stock too please? I'm a noob with transparents and get fustrated trying to cut out stocks with complicated backgrounds
> 
> I can use that stock for the avatar but it might look crappy if I try to overlay it on the sig



I dont have anything right now. Lemme do some searching and ill get back to you by tonight i promise. :33


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2013)

thank you 

sorry for being difficult.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 29, 2013)

Actually that was a hell of alot easier than i thought   






My whole idea for the set is to make Hinata look awesome and i trust your judgement :33


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2013)

that is perfect. will do tonight or tommorow morning :33


----------



## Fiona (Jun 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> that is perfect. will do tonight or tommorow morning :33



Thank you


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry there is a heatwave where I am today and it's hard to sit in my room with this heat.

I managed to do one but I'm going to go out for now and get some fresh air. I'll try do some tonight when it cools down.

*Hero:*


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 30, 2013)

well hello, lovely laix

requesting some delicious avatars of fetching looking males and women if you can, borderless 150x150 

the stock choice is up to you, of course, unless you would prefer me to scavenge across internetland to find stocks


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2013)

*Trinity:*



​ 
I will be doing the rest soon, please do not worry, I haven't forgotten!


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 2, 2013)

can i take the middle one


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2013)

Ask Trinity. :33


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2013)

150x150 avatar please


----------



## Laix (Jul 3, 2013)

doing all tonight

sorry, been so busy this week


----------



## Immortal (Jul 6, 2013)

Yo Laix, 

My popularity polls are coming to an end soon. I saved Minato and Itachi for last, and while I have tons of great fanart for Itachi to choose from, Minato fanart leaves a lot to be desired. So I found you two of my favorite stocks I've found for him, and I was wondering if you could take one of them and spice it up a bit, make it look Laix-ier. I don't know exactly what you could do with them, but if you're not fond of either stock/don't think you can do something nice with them then its whatevs. I guess I mean to make it like a banner or something? 

Here are the   I found and like.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 6, 2013)

*Type:* Signature

*Stock: *Got 2 versions of the same pic.


Credit for 1st Image: Tumblr
Credit for 2nd Image: Zerochan
Are these too low quality?

*Style:* Either the Rukia style or the Naruto one in the 3rd Row (The one where Naruto moves back and forth). Pick which you think is more suitable.

*Border:* None. Though if you feel a border makes it better, please pick one which would be suitable.

*Extra:* Make it as large for a signature size in NF. I don't want any text.
​


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2013)

*Sunako:*

​
*Immortal:*



​


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2013)

*
sarun uchiha:*







*Fiona:*





Alis yours is coming​


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2013)

*Alis:*




*


ACCEPTING REQUESTS!
*​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2013)

SET

Senior and 150x200 avys please

stock: 

thank you


----------



## Sunako (Jul 8, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Sunako:*
> 
> ​​



thank you!!! i have to spread, please wait a bit :3


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 9, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:*  (I hope the stock is good enough!)
*Style:* No idea actually, surprise me! 
*Text:* No text, please 
*Border:* I am debating between a dotted border and no border, could you make me one with and one without, if that's not too much?
*Extra:* Avatar of Ymir's face, please

Thank you. :33


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* , 
*Style:* This set is my way of being a childish braggart, so it needs to be flashy and draw attention to its self. Sparkles, flashing colors, shaking effect, whatever it takes. This set is meant to be a little immature.  
*Text:* On the sig, Katsuya (top left) Heals (bottom right). Preferably in some kind of super-fancy script. On top of being immature, this set is also meant to be a bit condescending .
*Border:* Whatever best covers up my crap crop job.
*Extra:* This set is my way of giving Immortal shit about being wrong in an debate we had. So, everything about this set needs to be super in your face. 

Oh, and what ever you do, don't cover the cut being healed in the bottom right panel. It is the most important part of the image. The text may need to be transparent or small for that, but that's fine.

Please and thank you. 

Oh, and Happy (belated) Birthday! Noticed when I was passing through your profile. Mine was just a day before yours.


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2013)

will do all today and thanks sloth :33


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2013)

*BlazingCobaltX:*


*Spoiler*: _Plain_ 










- - -


*Spoiler*: _Dotted White_ 











- - -


*Spoiler*: _Grey & White_ 









- - -


*Spoiler*: _Dotted_


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2013)

*Goova:*

if you want a border just ask




*Spoiler*: _150 x 150 Avas_ 









*Spoiler*: _Siggies_


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2013)

Sloth yours is gonna take longer cause its so complicated


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Laix said:


> Sloth yours is gonna take longer cause its so complicated


'tis all good.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 10, 2013)

Laix said:


> *BlazingCobaltX:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Plain_
> ...





It's so beautiful, thank you so much!


----------



## Fiona (Jul 10, 2013)

Banner Stocks as requested. 


*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 














*Spoiler*: _ Set 2 these are already Trans'd_ 















I have more in case you want them


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 10, 2013)

Type: Avatar

Border: dotted white
The rest is up to you


----------



## Ninian (Jul 11, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: [] | []
Size: Senior
Border: Your choice.
Other:  Also a 150x200 version of the first stock if possible.


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2013)

*housekeeping;*
Varrah
Sloth
Whitebeard
Fiona

_*ACCEPTING REQUESTS*_


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2013)

*Varrah:*


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2013)

*Whitebeard:*



*Fiona:*

It's a huge file size so be careful. And this is after I compressed it to upload to at least one site, so the quality is lower than what it looks like in photoshop. Plus, this is probably the highest quality Photoshop will allow me to save it.


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2013)

*ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 11, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: / 
Size: Senior
Border: Whatever works!
Other: The rest is up to you, hopefully these work well together.

Thank you.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 11, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Style/Effects: Up to you. Whatever you think looks best.
Text: Kingslayer [In whatever style works best, I'd also like a version without the text]
Border: None


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2013)

*Skywalker:*





*Shanks:*


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2013)

_*accepting requests.*_


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

I know you said mine was gonna take a little longer than the others, but I just thought I'd check in and make sure you hadn't forgotten about me.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2013)

Sloth said:


> I know you said mine was gonna take a little longer than the others, but I just thought I'd check in and make sure you hadn't forgotten about me.


sig off please 

and no i haven't forgotten about you. i've actually tried yours about three times and each time it's looked horrible


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

Laix said:


> sig off please
> 
> and no i haven't forgotten about you. i've actually tried yours about three times and each time it's looked horrible


"There are no lessons in victory, but a thousand in defeat."

I'm sure these failures will only help to ensure that the final result will be amazing. I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2013)

Its been a while....

can I have a set with this



just the girl in it. 





dotted white borders and on sig have Ichinose Hajime  on top and under it Bird Go. 

If I can have an additional ava can I have this 



you can take as much time as you want I'm still not as active as I used to be and I still have lots of shit going on in RL but this anime just caught my attention strongly and I just need a set of this girl haha.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 12, 2013)

I know it is only been a short while since you made my set but could you do a couple of banners for me?


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

Sure Alis. :33


----------



## Firestormer (Jul 13, 2013)

I know I'm not a senior member (if only Arcade counted towards a post count), but can I request a set anyway? I'll pay you in hugs


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

Firestormer said:


> I know I'm not a senior member (if only Arcade counted towards a post count), but can I request a set anyway? I'll pay you in hugs



Yeah you've been around long enough. I know you won't just run off. :33


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

_*Housekeeping;*_

Sloth
Alisdragon
Firestormer
Sayaka
*
I'll accept one more request. After that, no more requests until I've finished the above!*


----------



## Firestormer (Jul 13, 2013)

Yay 

Type: Set
Stock: ,  or 
Style: Any style you want to, you have a better knowledge on what will look good than I do, as long as the sig and the avatar look good together I'm happy.
Text: No text
Border: Anything you think would be good is fine  (But preferably including a border, the sets usually look incomplete without one)


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

*
Firestormer:

*



* Sloth:*


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

_*Housekeeping;

*Sayaka
-FREE SPACE-
-FREE SPACE-
-FREE SPACE-
-FREE SPACE-
*
ACCEPTING REQUESTS!
*_


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 13, 2013)

Laix said:


> * Sloth:*



OMG. I don't even have words. It's like you reached into my brain. The way you have the avy zoom in on the healing, priceless. I can't even explain how perfect this is! The best I can hope to do is show you part of argument Immortal and I had, and hope you can understand my joy.



			
				 Immortal denying that Tsuande could heal Gai via Katsuya said:
			
		

> Well that's silly imo. *Tsunade can't heal Gai, it's practically canon.* She could not insta-heal Lee's arm and leg; why would she be able to heal Gai's tearing muscles and tissue? She can regen herself, but not others,* she only gives others chakra and chakra* is not what makes Gai tired/worn out after using gates - it's muscle tear.



That chapter with Sai getting his face healed was one of the happiest days of my life, and you have captured it perfectly.


----------



## Firestormer (Jul 13, 2013)

Laix said:


> *
> Firestormer:
> 
> *



omg I love it 

Edit: Tries to rep you, apparently I had to spread. Spreads rep and cheer to all the young children across the land, tries to rep you again. "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 13, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Style: I believe in you!
Text: No text
Border: Dotted border please.
Extra: Can I have avatar as face of all them gif style?



Thanks by now :33


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

*

Arya Stark:*

I'm not too sure about this so if you want me to redo I'm more than happy to do so


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 13, 2013)

Laix said:


> *
> 
> Arya Stark:*
> 
> I'm not too sure about this so if you want me to redo I'm more than happy to do so



omg that was quick! 

I like it so much Laix, thaaaaank youuu! <333

I'll wear it after I come back from my vacation, I hope it's okay for you. :33


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

You're welcome :33



- Sayaka
- Krippy
- Hoshigaki Kisame
- FREE
- FREE

*Accepting requests!*


----------



## Krippy (Jul 13, 2013)

Laix

Size: Senior
Borders and effects: All up to you, surprise me
Avy's: ,
Sigs: ,

*can you make me a matching avy with this as well? I appreciate it

danke


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello. 

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Style:* Do anything you want to make it look awesome. But I want you to use the colors blue and orange. Just those two.
*Text:* I want it to say "Welcome to NY". Make the "to" all blue and the "NY" all orange. Only want the text on the sig. Any font that looks good is fine!
*Border:* Thin black on both ava and sig.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Immortal (Jul 13, 2013)

LOOOOOL Sloth. Good work Laix :hur

In my defense, Kishi has a major plot hole for why Tsunade couldn't heal Lee, imo.


----------



## Laix (Jul 14, 2013)

*Kisame:*

Sorry they don't exactly match in colour. Avatar is slightly lighter. This is because I thought it looked too cheesy if they matched exactly but I can attempt to change it if you don't like.




*
Sayaka:*

I hope you like~ I have the PSDs saved so if anything needs changing, let me know 



​


----------



## Laix (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay, Krippy yours will be done tommorow evening when I get home from the beach.

_*Accepting requests.*_ They will be done at the same time as Krippy's.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 14, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Kisame:*
> 
> Sorry they don't exactly match in colour. Avatar is slightly lighter. This is because I thought it looked too cheesy if they matched exactly but I can attempt to change it if you don't like.



No, it's fine! Thank you so much! +rep and I will cred too.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 14, 2013)

Set request 

Resize to 150 x 150 dotted border

-Got the sig done-


----------



## Melodie (Jul 15, 2013)

Requesting~

Type: set.
Stock: [] [,] (You could put the two stocks in one signature, right? :3
Effects & Border: Up to you. (I do want a border, though. ><)
Senior size~


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Type: Sig
Stock: Style: Give it an earthy/naturey vibe and make the colors more vivid, without changing it _too_ much. If you get what I mean. I want mild effects, not heavy effects. 
Text: None
Border: Two versions. One with a dotted border with the white space (like your example sigs), one with no border.
Extra: Don't crop it or change the size or anything, I already did all that myself. 

You'll get rep and I'll credit you by making the sig link to your shop. Also, if you don't think the image I gave you will be a very good stock to work with just tell me and I'll go re-crop the original image.


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2013)

- Kid
- Death-Kun
- alisdragon
- Tsukiyo

*REQUESTS MADE BEFORE I'VE FINISHED THESE WILL BE ADDED TO THE BACKLOG.*


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2013)

Banner
Stock: 
[ 
Style: Surprise me
Text: Accelepedia 2.0 You can choose the color, font and style
Border: N/A
Extra: Make it look Epic and put the car behind him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

Avatar

150x150 and 150x200



TY


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 17, 2013)

set

whatever looks nice, no text


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

*JoJo:*



*Death-Kun:*

Stock was a bit eh so it's not as good as it could be. It would be better if you gave me the original, un-cropped stock for the best outcome. Also, did a dotted one with no white inner border by accident so it's there anyway.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

*Melodie:*

I assume you wanted something like this. if not, just let me know what exactly you want and I'll redo :33


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

*Goova:*






​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 17, 2013)

Damn that is nice


----------



## Kid (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar
150x150
Stock : 
Text : The Fist
Dotted Border
Effects : Up to you


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

*Krippy:*

I don't want to see another request from you for at least a week! so much... loved the stocks though, especially the poison ivy avatar so i had some fun with some new tricks. enjoy~!


​


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

*Krippy (Continued):*


*Spoiler*: __ 













​


----------



## Krippy (Jul 17, 2013)

OH SNAP  you went in on that shit, thanks

will rep again once I spread :WOW


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

*Tsukiyo:

*​


----------



## JoJo (Jul 17, 2013)

Laix said:


> *JoJo:*



Thanks. I'll wear this when I can.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

- Death-Kun
- alisdragon better stock

*NOT ACCEPTING REQUESTS AT THIS MOMENT!

*- - - *



**Kid:

*​


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

*Death-Kun:*


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

- Alisdragon (need better stock)_*

ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*_


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2013)

*Gilgamesh:*







​


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2013)

- Alisdragon (need new stock)

*ACCEPTING REQUESTS*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you :33


----------



## Imagine (Jul 18, 2013)

Avatar request

Size: Senior
Stock: 
Borders: None
Effects: Up to you

Thanks


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 18, 2013)

laixy 

i like to request a banner for my ft game 

Type: Banner (one large, around ~500xsomething and one smaller one for sig advertising)
Stock: 
Style: you'll know what to do, nothing too special of course since it's just a banner.
Text: Main Text: Fairy Tail (with this ), Subtitle: The Guild's Rapture (optional). Also, the text 'Mafia Game' somewhere to note that it's, well, a mafia game.
Border: Dotted
Extra: i'll autosign you when finished


----------



## Vermin (Jul 18, 2013)

yo laix 

*type: *avy
*stock:* 

the rest is up to you

thanks


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 18, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Tsukiyo:
> 
> *​



thanks 

ill rep you again when i spread


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2013)

*Dyken:*



*Imagine:*


----------



## Vermin (Jul 19, 2013)

looks awesome

ty


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2013)

*Space:*


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2013)

_*Accepting requests.*_


----------



## RF (Jul 19, 2013)

Type : Set.
Stock:  for avatar,  for signature.
Effects: Up to you.
Border: Dotted. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kid (Jul 19, 2013)

Laixxxx

Sig
Stock : 
Effects : up to you
No text
Dotted Border


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2013)

Kid said:


> Laixxxx
> 
> Sig
> Stock :
> ...



give it a few days, you didnt wear your last request long...


----------



## ℛei (Jul 19, 2013)

hi hi laixu 

requesting a gif banner for my latinas FC

Stocks:  and .Choose the one you want
Text: "Welcome to the Cute Latinas FC"


work your magic and thanks


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2013)

*Reiki: *


----------



## Imagine (Jul 19, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Dyken:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine:*


Thanks Laix. Looks great.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 19, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Reiki: *



AGFHFDKH;JGKJGKJFGVBKVKF;JGHFKJGBKJFGBKF

YOU DID BOTH OMFG   AND FAST

BOTH LOOKS GREAT

THANKS <33333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2013)

*Sakazuki:*

Actually finished this like 3 hours ago. Internet has been fucking up so only just uploaded it.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 19, 2013)

Type: Avatar 
Stock:  
Size: Senior
Border: None
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Blunt (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally requesting 

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Text: If you think it looks good, you can put whatever you want. 
Border: None
Effects: I trust you. But if you wouldn't mind doing one in a similar style as your last couple SoTW submissions, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

*Blunt:*



*Shanks:*


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

_*Accepting Requests.*_


----------



## Rania (Jul 20, 2013)

Hiii can I request but I'm not a senior member, will that be a problem for you?


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

Rania said:


> Hiii can I request but I'm not a senior member, will that be a problem for you?



eh, im not busy so go ahead


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2013)

Amazing 

I gotta spread.


----------



## Rania (Jul 20, 2013)

Laix said:


> eh, im not busy so go ahead



Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: The bigger you can make it (I think my limit is 150x200)
Border: Any you like
Effects: I would just like it to look clean and with some lighting/sparkles.


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

Rania said:


> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: The bigger you can make it (I think my limit is 150x200)
> Border: Any you like
> Effects: I would just like it to look clean and with some lighting/sparkles.



Due to your join date, your limit is 125 x 125.


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

*Rania:*


​


----------



## Rania (Jul 20, 2013)

Laix said:


> Due to your join date, your limit is 125 x 125.



Okay I see. But I changed the stock btw.


----------



## Kid (Jul 20, 2013)

Make mine too laixx



EDIT : Can I search for another stock?!


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll do it tommorow 

you can change the stock or whatever since i haven't started


----------



## Rania (Jul 20, 2013)

Laix said:


> I'll do it tommorow
> 
> you can change the stock or whatever since i haven't started



Hey sorry about this lol but can you remove the sparkle thing plz?


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

You asked for the sparkles?


----------



## Rania (Jul 20, 2013)

Laix said:


> You asked for the sparkles?



LOL. I know but I didn't think it would look like this tbh  It's okay if you don't want to do it again.

Do you also do sigs?


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, see the opening posts for examples. Sig off when posting here too please.


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2013)

okay Rania I'll fix your avatar tommorow and Kid I'll do your sig too.
*
Accepting Requests.*


----------



## Kid (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm searching for another stock !

I'll be requesting tommorow when I have the stock again


----------



## Kid (Jul 22, 2013)

Here you go laixx

Stock :


----------



## Laix (Jul 22, 2013)

the old stock was nicer  but okay


----------



## RF (Jul 23, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted

Thanks in advance. :3


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 23, 2013)

*Type*: Banner
*Stock:* 
*Style:* Laix knows best
*Text:* One Piece Main Tournament
*Border:* Laix knows best
*Extra:* This banner will be going at the top of every match in the Davy Back Fight, so it can't be _too_ large or distracting. . As you can see, we are in desperate need of a new one.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2013)

Sloth said:


> *Type*: Banner
> *Stock:*
> *Style:* Laix knows best
> *Text:* One Piece Main Tournament
> ...



. The original you gave me is too small.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 23, 2013)

Laix said:


> . The original you gave me is too small.


That's funny. I actually sized it down myself, thought it was too big. :rofl

EDIT
Sigs off! ()


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2013)

No no, the bigger the better. If it's bigger, when I resize it'll be higher quality and easier to edit. If it's smaller, it's more likely to come out pixelated etc.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 23, 2013)

Laix said:


> No no, the bigger the better. If it's bigger, when I resize it'll be higher quality and easier to edit. If it's smaller, it's more likely to come out pixelated etc.



So size does matter? 

Speaking of inappropriate innuendos. Your set really raises my...spirit, yea....spirit.


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2013)

*Totsuka:*



*Kid:*

So your original stock was beautiful and I couldn't help but make a sig for that. I did the new stock you chose but I was so stumped for ideas and due to the nature of the stock, I found it difficult to work with. So I've got two versions. One I love and one that is meh, take whichever you like (or both). No need to rep twice or anything. :33





*Sakazuki:*



*Sloth:*


----------



## Kid (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome awesome awesome

Will take both


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 23, 2013)

Excellent work, as always. 

Will rep the moment I am able.


----------



## RF (Jul 23, 2013)

Amazing work Laix.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 23, 2013)

Type: Avatar (1)
Stock: 


Style: Up to you
Text: Dovahkiin (the i's aren't a typo) in the first (guy with the robes), Dragonborn in the second image
Border: Up to you, pretty much what you think is best
Extra: Basically an avatar that switches between these two guys, preferably both having a different style.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2013)

Set request.

*Ava:* 
*Sig:*  or  They're the same pic but I wasn't sure which would be better for you to work with.

For the ava obviously capture the face with a little bit of the shoulder. The effects and everything else is up to you.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 23, 2013)

Type: Avatars (Two separate ones)
Avatar 1 = 
Avatar 2 = 
Style: Up to you. 
Borders: None.
Extra: Don't leave the first avatar transparent, add any background you think would look good. For the second ava, focus on Garp (the older man in the front).


Thanks.


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 24, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Style: Super simple. I just need you to resize this into a 150x150 avvie. It doesn't have to have the whole image in it, as I'd like the focus to be on the tongue ring. I tried it on my program and I just didn't like how it looked 
Text: none necessary
Border: None, unless you think one looks good.
Extra: THANK YOU omg


----------



## Fiona (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey :33 

Simple request this time i promise  

Just add the words "I'm Right Here" diagonally in the upper right hand corner of this sig you made me. I think you know what i mean by diagonal, just VM me if you wanna make sure. Make it cursive and make it pop if you can. Ice Blue color text please  

I love what you did with it dont get me wrong its just now that i look at it there is all that empty space above her head. I tried filling it in with patterns and stuff but i suck at it  

I found a Snow gif that i tried to put on top of it to so it would look like its snowing because that would be _amazing_ but i failed miserably 

If you are feeling inspired please do anything else you might think of


----------



## Laix (Jul 24, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;*

*Whitebeard:*

Sorry the 'dragonborn' one is crappy. The stock was dark and I wanted to brighten it just a bit but it came out really pixelated even when done at a large size and resized to avatar size. Sorry!



*Savage:*






*Shanks:*



*Yeobo:* 



*Fiona:*


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 24, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Whitebeard:*
> 
> Sorry the 'dragonborn' one is crappy. The stock was dark and I wanted to brighten it just a bit but it came out really pixelated even when done at a large size and resized to avatar size. Sorry!



The one with the mask is amazing

Do you think the second one would have a higher quality with a different stock?


----------



## Laix (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 24, 2013)

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Effects:  but if you think something else looks better then do it.
Borders: Dotted
Size: 350x500


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 24, 2013)

Avy
Stock: 

cheers.


----------



## Violence (Jul 24, 2013)

*Avy Stock:* 
*
Effect:* twitch effect for the Avy  and with those bubbles effect like this image 

*Size:* 150x150

*Borders:* dotted

*Sig Stock: 
*
*Effect:*  and add those bubbles effects too please.

*Borders:* dotted

*Size:* 350x500

bye


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2013)

Request: Set (A Signature and two Avatars)

*Avatar:*
Avatar Sizes: 150 x 150 and 175 x 250
Avatar Stock: []
Border: Like This []
Effects: What ever you think looks good

*Signature:*
Sig Size: Doesn't matter (Just not too small)
Signature Stock: []
Border: Like This []
Effects: What ever you think looks good

Thanks in advance. I'm finally able to rep you again so I'll do so once this set is finished, so I don't break the request rules.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2013)

Do you have a bigger signature stock Olivia?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2013)

I actually do. []


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;

**Olivia:*

So the signature stock as hard to work with. It's actually just low quality in general but not horrible to the point I couldn't do anything with it. It's not the best I can do so if you find a better stock I'll happily redo with no need for extra rep. 





*Santoryu:*

Couldn't do much with this due to the nature of the stock. The colours are already defined and its just weird to try put some textures in. I saturated it a little bit and that's it. 



*JoJo:*

Don't really like copying other people's work so I just did what I thought was best..



*Fiona:*



*If I haven't done yours, it's because there is a problem and I've probably PM'd you about it.*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Laix, it's perfect. :33


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 25, 2013)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
No border
Effects:low effects

I'll credit the artist in my sig so just avoid the watermark.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 25, 2013)

cheers. i need to spread before repping you again.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 25, 2013)

Laix said:


> *HOUSEKEEPING;
> 
> **Olivia:*
> *JoJo:*
> ...



Thanks you. Looks real nice.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;

**Zoan Marco:*

I think you'll get in trouble for wearing this before Sunday


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 25, 2013)

Laix said:


> *HOUSEKEEPING;
> 
> **Zoan Marco:*
> 
> I think you'll get in trouble for wearing this before Sunday



Thanks so much!

Yeah I won't wear it til then. Just a couple of things, could you make the avi of his whole face up the horn instead of going to his neck and could you make the sig longer from top to bottom? Sorry for being a pain in the ass, if you don't have time or it's too much work then I'm satisfied with this.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2013)

I wish you would've said in your original request... I dont know why people don't mention these things

now i have to redo


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 25, 2013)

Laix said:


> I wish you would've said in your original request... I dont know why people don't mention these things
> 
> now i have to redo



Sorry 

If it's too much of a hassle then it's fine, it looks awesome enough already.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2013)

Zoan Marco said:


> Sorry
> 
> If it's too much of a hassle then it's fine, it looks awesome enough already.





*Spoiler*: __ 









_*accepting requests.*_


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 25, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thanks so much! Looks amazing. Will rep again when I can, sorry for making you do it again.

Make sure to put spoilers around it just in case.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2013)

you're welcome


----------



## Violence (Jul 25, 2013)

Alright I changed the link of the Sig Stock


----------



## Firestormer (Jul 26, 2013)

I want to make a request for your shop, but I'm not entirely sure how to make it work 

I'd like to request a banner for this mafia game (), along with one to put in my sig to promote the game? But I don't know what stock to use, because it's meant to be a Members Mafia 

Is there any chance you'd be able to make a banner for my game? Any banner would be good, but I don't know how it would work  (possibly the avi and sigs of various members of the FC)


----------



## RF (Jul 26, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you (Edit: Would prefer darker effects)
Border: Dotted

Thanks.


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2013)

sakazuki  why me WHYYYYYYYY

I HATE CLOWNS


----------



## RF (Jul 26, 2013)

I was thinking that might be the case. 

I'll change the stock if it's uncomfortable for you to work with.


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> I was thinking that might be the case.
> 
> I'll change the stock if it's uncomfortable for you to work with.



no no... i'm an adult... i can do this


----------



## RF (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you very much. :3


----------



## Laix (Jul 27, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;

**VampireNeu:*


----------



## Violence (Jul 27, 2013)

My KITTIES!  so much thankies Laix! you made an beautiful work! pek

I gift you + rep


----------



## Marcο (Jul 28, 2013)

Type: Avatars
Avatar 1 = 
Avatar 2 = 
Style: Up to you.
Borders: None.
Extra: For the second avatar, focus on Shanks (the red haired man on the right)

Thanks again.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 28, 2013)

Ava Request
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: make it cool lol....& a twitch effect would be nice
Border: dotted

thanks


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;
*
*Shanks:

* 


*8Bit:*


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2013)

saikyou said:


> 0:02-0:04  (motorcycle passes by part)
> 
> no border. size could be around 300x180



I don't make gifs from youtube videos.

Sorry!


----------



## Firestormer (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi I have stuff now :33

Request: Banner, Sig (a normal one and one for the game) and Avatar (is this much even allowed? )

Stock: For the banner: By Millefeuille -  By Nitty Scott -  By Immortal -  By zyken -  By Olivia -  By Chaos -  By Nois -  By Immortal King -  By Firestormer -  (the last one you can replace with something of your choosing if you want)
Extra Details: You can make it any way you want tbh. As long as there's a border, I'm happy

Avatar: 
Extra details: I'd like a border for this one as well :33 No real fuss on anything beyond that.

Sig (to use for promotion of the game):  (It's the same as the other sig)
Text: Member's Mafia Game II: Signups (Or something to that effect, whatever looks good)
Extra Effects: I'd like it to match with the avatar, if that's possible

Sig (for personal use):  
Extra Effects: I'd like a border, and for it to match with the avatar. Anything beyond that is up to you :33

If this is too much then I can just leave most of it for another time because I don't want to bombard you with stuff


----------



## Yubel (Jul 29, 2013)

Can someone please make the request?


Yubel said:


> Can someone make me an avatar of the bottom left panel of this manga page?
> 
> I'd like the text to be in the ava if possible.


----------



## Laix (Jul 29, 2013)

Will do these two within the hour


----------



## Laix (Jul 29, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;*

*Firestormer:*





I'll do the signatures later on... A banner, a set and another signature is a bit much for one request. 

*Yubel:*


----------



## Bitty (Jul 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> *8Bit:*



great job..it's great. but can you make it darker & less fruity.  
maybe more of a blueish black effect/color theme...thank you


----------



## Laix (Jul 29, 2013)

8Bit said:


> great job..it's great. but can you make it darker & less fruity.
> maybe more of a blueish black effect/color theme...thank you



why don't people mention these things...  if you wanted darker effects you should've said so in your initial request

i'll do it later


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;

**8Bit:

*

*Firestormer:*


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2013)

_*Accepting requests.*_


----------



## Firestormer (Jul 31, 2013)

Bless you.

I will spread it like a 2 dollar whore so that I can be able to rep you again


----------



## Hero (Aug 1, 2013)

Planning a new pokemon game so I have to advertise . Not too sure on the date, but it will be coming.​ 
stock 3:
stock 2:
stock 1:​ 
This might be sort of complicated, but I want it done in similar fashion to my last banner advertising favorites. I ordered the stock in the order I want them to appear.​ 
For stock 1, I want you to start at the bottom of the image and scroll up a little over half his body. In similar fashion as to how this stock is scrolling ​ 
Then I would like stock 2 to do the same until it gets to show the girl's face. For transitions between the stocks, can you do a fade out?
Finally I want the third stock in clear view shaking like the Naruto avatar you have in the OP  ​ 
With the text "Pocket Monsters: Operation Sinnoh"
The font can be cursive or like a CASTELLAR font.

Effects: Along the lines of this ​ 
Let me know if this is too much. You can have as much time as you need.​


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:Ava:sig:
Effects: Anything that'll make the colors in the stock pop out.As you can see the colors are kinda faded.
Text: None
Border: Dotted 
Extra: Try to use the whole image in the stock when you create my sig. Oh,and a twitch on the avy would awesome.:3


----------



## Sunako (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello 
senior set please

i trust your photoshop skills :3


----------



## Marcο (Aug 2, 2013)

Type: Avatars
Avatar 1 = 
Avatar 2 = 
Style: Up to you.
Borders: None.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Aug 2, 2013)

Will do these tonight or tommorow guys  Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Gin (Aug 2, 2013)

Request type: Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: You know best - preferably some "icy" type effects, but whatever you think looks good will be cool
Borders: None

150x200 and 150x150 please

Thank you


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Avatar
Stock  |  (whichever you think will work better)
Effects: You go, gurl
Border: none
Size: 150x200


----------



## RF (Aug 3, 2013)

Avatar
Stock :
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Dotted

Thank you.  :3


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;

**Revy:*
The avatar stock was okay but the signature stock was pretty terrible and hard to work with... Best I could do with this, sorry~

​*Sunako:*

​*Shanks:*
​*Blunt:*​*Sakazuki:*
​


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2013)

*Frost:*

​


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 4, 2013)

Set please.



Thank you.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 4, 2013)

150 x 150 avatar no border.

stock:


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you Laix,this is better than I expected.pek


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;

**saikyou:*



*ThePseudo:*


----------



## Ghost (Aug 4, 2013)

nice. thank you


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 4, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:  
Style: I want something Halloweenish or being possessed by a demon
Text:N/A
Border: N/A
Extra: Make it look Epic.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _The Avatar_ 



Type: Avatar

Stock: 

Style: 

Except, keep the same border it has, please

Text: Jason Todd in your default set text, please

Border: No border alterations




*Spoiler*: _The Signauter_ 




Type: Signature

Stock: 

Style: Same style as avatar

Text: The Boy Wonder, default set font

Border: no alteration


----------



## Fiona (Aug 4, 2013)

Set please :33

I give you free reign to do whatever. 

Just make it look awesome


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2013)

i have 50pp, you dont need to do that


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh. 

My     bad.


----------



## RF (Aug 5, 2013)

Type: Avatars
Stocks : and 
In the first avatar, focus on the man's face.

Effects: Up to you
Borders: Dotted

Hope it's not too much 

EDIT: Could I also have samples of both avatars without any borders at all ?


----------



## Laix (Aug 5, 2013)

^ the second link redirects me to fanpop website homepage, not the image


----------



## RF (Aug 5, 2013)

Changed it.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2013)

Type: Sig
Stock:
Effects: Anything that'll make the colors in the stock pop out.
Text: None
Border: Dotted 
Extra: Try to keep the whole image when you make my sig.


----------



## Laix (Aug 7, 2013)

I had a little bit of time to do the less time consuming requests. I have to dash off now. The rest will be done tomorrow evening without fail. Sorry, been really busy 

_*To-Do List:*_
- Hero
- Stunna
- Alisdragon

*Revy:*



*Sakazuki:*



*Fiona:*


----------



## Laix (Aug 7, 2013)

*Alisdragon:*

It was hard to give it a very dark theme without making the stock look bad so I made it look more... hmm, you could say 'lustful' and 'feminine', basically highlighting the naughty parts.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 7, 2013)

Thankyou for the sexy set.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 7, 2013)

Lovely work as always,Laix.Thank you. Will rep you in a minute.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 7, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Fiona:*



The sets you make me are like sex for my eyes 

I love it


----------



## -JT- (Aug 8, 2013)

Can I just have  made into a senior avatar please? Just with Ino's face really.

Thanks


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 8, 2013)

Type: Banner
Stock: 
Style: similar to member's mafia banner
Text: Sweet Tooth FC
Border: up to you
Extra: up to you.


----------



## Laix (Aug 8, 2013)

_*To-Do List:*_
- Hero

Don't forget to rep guys. Credit is optional and entirely up to you.

*Stunna:
*




*-JT-:*
_I found an alternate stock with nicer colourings and no background so I made a version with that. Take whichever you like _



*Millie:*


----------



## Hero (Aug 8, 2013)

I was wondering if it was too add text to the first two stocks when it comes to the final gif?
If not, could I have the one for the first image say"The Saga"
And the second says "continues..."

Keep in mind the images are moving. But not the text on these two panels. 

Once again do if you can!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey, the Jason avatar's file is too big.


----------



## Laix (Aug 8, 2013)

*Hero:*

Quality can't be helped so please do not ask for an improve in it. The amount of stuff you asked to happen... This is the nicest it will ever look. Sorry. :/

Rep & Cred


----------



## Bitty (Aug 8, 2013)

Ava Request 

Stock 
Size:150x150
Effects: reddish effect, but not too much. keep it simple but I still want it to pop...colors sharper..brighter background. etc
Bordersotted

Thanks!


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2013)

8Bit said:


> Ava Request
> 
> Stock
> Size:150x150
> ...



these okay?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 11, 2013)

Sig request: []
Effects: I want it to look very lively and colourful :33
Border: White

Thanks by now. :33


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

Set plox :33
Avy



Sig


Just do whatever you want. Make it look awesome though 

Just put the word Fionna (two Ns) in this text style and the same angle in the sig  pretty please 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The sasukarin part. that text style and angle:33


----------



## Marcο (Aug 13, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Laix (Aug 13, 2013)

will do all today


----------



## RF (Aug 13, 2013)

Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted


----------



## Laix (Aug 13, 2013)

*Arya:

*


*
Fiona:





Shanks:*





*Sakazuki:*


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2013)

Set Please


Effects/Borders: Your Choice
Text: King of the Seas


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 14, 2013)

Yooo Laix, long time no see.  I'm Kyuu, by the way.

Since the King of Sets is back, you know I gotta have me one.  Do you mind?


Prince of Darkness near the bottom.  Dark/evil vibe, I trust you with the effects.  
Thanks, man!


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 14, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Arya:
> 
> *



Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2013)

Not too many effects OK. some thing like my last one. 

Set

Ava 


Sig on the front with out the ? mark and exclamation point. 
Behind it in a slide show but cool way (what ever looks good I don't care.  

First link just the last three parts and the second link the whole page in that order. 

If you can? can you color the hair of the girls and their eyes the color of their hair? 

text: "Will you stand with me until the end?" below it have "Takeba Yukari x Kirijo Mitsuru"

dotted with white borders.


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Not too many effects OK. some thing like my last one.
> 
> Set
> 
> ...



I can do this but if you're patient Saya. Maybe a week to do the colouring and make it look as perfect as you deserve


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello Laix. 

Just here to ask for a gif avi 



Just the heads please and a transistion for the gif that looks like it's making a swish sound. Senior size. Black borders. Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2013)

Ohh I'm very fine with that been wearing this set for a month all ready. have fun!

Also make sure to erase the kanji in the bubbles!

ohh and this is the second link for the back  part.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2013)

Set and Banner Please  



I need you to make this badass as shit 

Just put "Rukia FC" in this text style and angle in Ice Blue if you can 



As far as the set goes just make sure its 150x200 avy. Other than that go for it


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 15, 2013)

Ava Request 

Stock:
Size:150x150
Effects: can you make it kinda match the sig you made me.
Bordersotted


----------



## Laix (Aug 15, 2013)

will get these done soon guys


----------



## Laix (Aug 16, 2013)

*HOUSEKEEPING;*
*NOTE: *If you don't see your set here, don't worry! I'm still working on it. I just like to post them as I do them in batches when I have large orders.
*
To Do List:*
- Kagura
- Kyuu
- Fiona
*
Imagine:*



*Revy:*



*Original Sin:*



*Legend:*


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you,Laix. 
superb work as always.


----------



## Gin (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Laix

Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Like last time, preferably some blue/icy type effects, but anything you think will make it look good
Borders: None
Other: Could I have the avy in 150x150 and 150x200 please, and could I have one sig with the text "Ice Queen" without quotations in a font which fits well with it (you'll be the better judge of this), and one without

This seems like quite a lot so will rep twice

Thank you


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello! :33

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2013)

housekeeping.

*Fiona:
*If you want a different border just ask


*Spoiler*: __ 










​


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2013)

housekeeping.

*Kyuu:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2013)

housekeeping.

*Gilgamesh:*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*

Frost:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gin (Aug 17, 2013)

Was expecting great, got spectacular. 

Will rep twice when I can, absolutely amazing work.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 17, 2013)

Banners for a FC. :33

stocks: 



The Zangetsu FC text on them.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey laix. Would an avatar with some sigs. If I've requested too many just tell me and I'll shorten it.

Avatar: 
Senior sized
Dotted borders
Remove the thing from his shoulder
Make sure to get the thing on his back + his head in the ava
You see those red things coming out? remove the one in the middle and make the other 2  like I linked. 
With effects on top of all of that.

Can I get 2 avatars from it please? 1 like I specified a square avatar capturing everything and another scrolling up and down from his head to the thing on his back.

Sigs:

Effects like  (the liney part) and do something cool with the backround like .
Dotted borders.
But the effects part is up to you, but I really want something done with the plain white backround.


Effects/Dotted border
Not sure what I want. But I know I don't want the text in it. Since I'm going to credit him.


Do something awesome with this. Make the colors pop out and make it really damn cool. 


Here's the last sig. I swear.
Do whatever you want with this with some great effects. 
Text: Slanted like this "/" but more like 45 degrees. Cool text saying Kamina.

And I dislike this line , so don't do that one.

Thanks laix.  will rep you twice.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 17, 2013)

Laix said:


> housekeeping.
> 
> *Fiona:
> *If you want a different border just ask
> ...



I love it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you :33


----------



## Cord (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Laix. 

*Request:* Set
*Border:* Dotted
*Size:* 150x200 (avatar); 450x300 (sig)/or any size that isn't too big/must be smaller than the stock size
*Effects:* Up to you. But if it's possible, please give it an autumn- feel effect or something pretty "dark".
*Stock:*​
*Thank you! <3*


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Banners for a FC. :33
> 
> stocks:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost (Aug 18, 2013)

jizzed. that's fucking perfect.


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Hey Laix. *Request:* Set
> *Border:* Dotted
> *Size:* 150x200 (avatar); 450x300 (sig)/or any size that isn't too big/must be smaller than the stock size
> *Effects:* Up to you. But if it's possible, please give it an autumn- feel effect or something pretty "dark".
> *Stock:*​*Thank you! <3*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 18, 2013)

Laix said:


> housekeeping.
> 
> *Kyuu:*
> 
> ...



Fuckin' awesome, Thanks man


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 19, 2013)

I would like my current ava with this type of border: 

I would also like my current sig edited with the same type of border as the ava above and slightly smaller than 1MB in size.
Here's the stock: 
And I would like the sig(the stock above) to have the same effects as the picture in my current sig(they may look alike but they are actually different pics).

Would be much appreciated. Will rep and cred of course.


----------



## Laix (Aug 19, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I would like my current ava with this type of border:
> 
> I would also like my current sig edited with the same type of border as the ava above and slightly smaller than 1MB in size.
> Here's the stock:
> ...



I can put a border on the avatar and signature but I can't replicate what the creator has done with the signature since I don't have their PSD and the effects are so minor that I didn't notice the difference until I stared at it for a while.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 19, 2013)

Meow Laix. 

A simple avatar request.
[]
Everything is up to you.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 19, 2013)

Laix said:


> I can put a border on the avatar and signature but I can't replicate what the creator has done with the signature since I don't have their PSD and the effects are so minor that I didn't notice the difference until I stared at it for a while.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



No problem.

Thnx a lot man


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Laix, I was wondering if you could do fanmix covers as well? :33 I want to request one but I don't know if you'd do.


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Hey Laix, I was wondering if you could do fanmix covers as well? :33 I want to request one but I don't know if you'd do.



If you give me an example of what those are I can see if I can do them


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 20, 2013)

Laix said:


> If you give me an example of what those are I can see if I can do them



:33


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, I can do those fine.  Request away~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2013)

*Stock:* , 
*Size:* Banner-size (appropriate to put inside a post as a header)
*Border:* What you think looks good!
*Text:* "Decisive Strike - Introduction" for first stock, and "Comeback - Rebuttal" for second one.

Thanks in advance, Laix-kun.


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Stock:* ,
> *Size:* Banner-size (appropriate to put inside a post as a header)
> *Border:* What you think looks good!
> *Text:* "Decisive Strike - Introduction" for first stock, and "Comeback - Rebuttal" for second one.
> ...


----------



## Melodie (Aug 21, 2013)

Laix said:


> Request away~





Melodie said:


> Meow Laix.
> 
> A simple avatar request.
> []
> Everything is up to you.



><

**


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2013)

I haven't forgotten Melodie  Sorry 

edit:



~~


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2013)

I just want 

"Owner of the Rukia FC" 

and 

"Owner of the RWBY FC" 

In the exact same font that you used in my Rukia sig you just made me. 

The Rukia one i want the exact color from my sig. 

The RWBY one you can play with the colors. I just want the RWBY part to stand out

Something like RWBY if you know what i mean.


----------



## Xam (Aug 21, 2013)

Greed sent me saying you were a ToAru fan and made nice stuff.

Type: Set
Stock: 
Style: Something like the Kingslayer signature.
Text: Font and style of text are up to your discerning eyes, and I want it to say " He Who Cleanses God and Exorcises the Devil"
Border: I have no preference in this one, whatever you think looks best.
Extra: Sankyuu Edit: Can I wear the set on other forums? I'll credit you with a hyperlink and errything.


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2013)

_*I'm accepting no more requests until I finished this batch!
*_
You may post your request but I won't start it until I'm done with
- Jojo
- Kagura
- Fiona
- Xamgun D. Auchior

thank you


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2013)

*Jojo:*
Any request made from you in the next two weeks will be ignored. This is a lot and took up more of my time than I wanted. 

That'll be three reps too  Also sig three looks quite bad because the stock was_ terrible._


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2013)

New rule which I'm going to put in the OP after:

_*You may request up to two items at once. No more.*_

So how do you classify request types into this? Quite simple.

Banner = 1 item
Avatar = 1 item
Signature = 1 item
Colouring = 1 item

Set = 2 items


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2013)

*Xamgun D. Auchior:*

enjoy my fellow to aru fan  and yes, it's perfectly okay to wear wherever you like. :33


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2013)

*Fiona:
*


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2013)

_*And with that, I'm now accepting requests! *_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 23, 2013)

Requesting a set!

*For the avatar:*
*Stock:*  and the other one.
*Size:* 150x200
*Border:* What you think looks good!

*Signature:*
*Stocks:* Could you combine  and  into one signature? If not, just ignore this part.
*Size:* Up to you!
*Border:* This is also up to you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 23, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Jojo:*
> Any request made from you in the next two weeks will be ignored. This is a lot and took up more of my time than I wanted.
> 
> That'll be three reps too  Also sig three looks quite bad because the stock was_ terrible._
> ...



And I don't think any of them look bad. 

Also I left a request on your VM wall to make the avatar scroll a little slower. Can I make a request like that?


----------



## Magician (Aug 23, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: 400 height for the sig.
Text: "Surpass me. Surpass the sword."
Border: Dotted with a margin

Dat Mihawk.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 23, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Fiona:
> *



Thank you  

Telling me I have to spread


----------



## RF (Aug 24, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Border: one sample without borders, one with white borders. Similar to 

Thanks.


----------



## Gin (Aug 24, 2013)

Request: Avatar (150x150 and 150x200)
Stock: 
Effects: You know the drill  (preferably ones to match the sig you made me a few days ago)
Borders: None

Hope the stock is sufficiently HQ, and sorry for asking for pretty much the same thing all these times


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 25, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Up to you for the sig. 150x150 for the ava.
Text:  "WORSHIP ME! THE CREATOR OF ALL, UNPARALLELED BY ANY!"
Border: Dotted

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Laix (Aug 26, 2013)

Doing all today/tommorow, I haven't forgotten guys


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: 400 height for the sig.
> Text: "Surpass me. Surpass the sword."
> ...


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> Effects: Up to you
> Border: one sample without borders, one with white borders. Similar to
> ...



Sorry, I couldn't see the link for the borders so I just guessed. I can easily change it though so just ask.


----------



## RF (Aug 27, 2013)

No need, thank you


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2013)

Frost said:


> Request: Avatar (150x150 and 150x200)
> Stock:
> Effects: You know the drill  (preferably ones to match the sig you made me a few days ago)
> Borders: None
> ...


I deviated a little from what I did last time. I felt an extra colour in it would look nicer but of course the customer is always right. If you don't like it, I'll happily redo it with the effects closer to what you asked for.


----------



## Gin (Aug 27, 2013)

Laix said:


> I deviated a little from what I did last time. I felt an extra colour in it would look nicer but of course the customer is always right. If you don't like it, I'll happily redo it with the effects closer to what you asked for.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Nah, looks awesome

And the avi will still match the old sig fine

Will rep after spreading

Edit: one small thing I guess, would reducing the glow around her arms somewhat be possible?   Not completely gone, just reduced


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2013)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Up to you for the sig. 150x150 for the ava.
> Text:  "WORSHIP ME! THE CREATOR OF ALL, UNPARALLELED BY ANY!"
> ...


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2013)

Frost said:


> Nah, looks awesome
> 
> And the avi will still match the old sig fine
> 
> ...



This is the best I could do  Sorry


----------



## Gin (Aug 27, 2013)

Laix said:


> This is the best I could do  Sorry
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Just what I wanted, looks great


----------



## Magician (Aug 27, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Fucking epic! 

I have to spread, remind me to rep you later.


----------



## Immortal (Aug 27, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Yo dyken my beautiful black princess, I need a banner please for my NFL weekly pick 'ems I'm hosting in the Sports Bar.
> 
> was the best stock I could find, but god damn its hard to find a good NFL image. Honestly just do whatever with it, I just want it to look nice at the top. Only requirements are I'd like it to say "NF's Pick 'Em 2013 Hosted by Immortal" somewhere.
> 
> Other than that, you just do you.




Care to take this off of our lovely dyken's hands?


----------



## Marcο (Aug 28, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: , 
Style: Up to you.
Text: A sig with "Red Viper" and one without.
Border: None
Extra: Don't include the black borders that are on the sig stock

Thanks.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 28, 2013)

*Type*: Avatar
*Stock*: []
*Style*: Don't know, just make it cool.
*Text*: "Nein".
*Border*: Whatever you see suits better.
*Extra*: I would like one Avatar at the size of 200x200 and another at 150x150. 

~Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Aug 28, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Requesting a set!
> 
> *For the avatar:*
> *Stock:*  and the other one.
> ...


----------



## Laix (Aug 28, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Care to take this off of our lovely dyken's hands?


----------



## Laix (Aug 28, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Type: Set
> Stock: ,
> Style: Up to you.
> Text: A sig with "Red Viper" and one without.
> ...



Sorry, avatar stock was terrible and the restriction for the signature made it awkward


----------



## Laix (Aug 29, 2013)

Necessary Evil said:


> *Type*: Avatar
> *Stock*: []
> *Style*: Don't know, just make it cool.
> *Text*: "Nein".
> ...



So sorry, I actually finished this yesterday but must've forgotten to post it!


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey Laix! :33

Type: Set
Stock: 
Text: -
Border: Dotted for ava
Extra: Can you make the sig transparent with a bit effects? Avatar with Tony's face, no trans.

Thanks by now! :33


----------



## Laix (Aug 29, 2013)

Which one is Tony?


----------



## Laix (Aug 29, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Not too many effects OK. some thing like my last one.
> 
> Set
> 
> ...



Tell me if I went OTT with the effects. I've got multiple PSDs.

Enjoy! (Note: The spoiler tags contain the stocks uncombined into avatars/sigs. They are still edited though)

Sorry about the first avatar... Photoshop is making it come out kinda ugly. >.>









*Note:* This is the highest quality I can get it without breaking limits. I still have the original, high quality PSD though so if you know a way to increase the quality 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> Tell me if I went OTT with the effects. I've got multiple PSDs.
> 
> Enjoy! (Note: The spoiler tags contain the stocks uncombined into avatars/sigs. They are still edited though)
> 
> ...



FAPTSTIC BRO but for the sig can I have dotted with white borders?

It looks like a solid line or something hmm. 

OVERALL GONNA WEAR SOON.


----------



## Laix (Aug 29, 2013)

edit: wtf???


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> Which one is Tony?



The one who is under everyone else


----------



## Laix (Aug 29, 2013)

Haha okay got it


----------



## Bitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Ava Request 

Stock :
Size: 150x150
Effect: suave & smooth like the character  not too much
Border:dotted

thanks


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2013)

Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects: go nuts
Border: none
Text: if you feel like it

thanks


----------



## Hellblazer (Aug 30, 2013)

Avatar
(Whichever looks better)
Sig

Size:Junior
Border:Your choice
Effects:your choice as well


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 30, 2013)

Senior size
Dotted border
Everything else is up to you


----------



## RF (Aug 30, 2013)

Avatar

Effects are up to you


----------



## JoJo (Aug 30, 2013)

Hellblazer said:


> Avatar
> (Whichever looks better)
> Sig
> 
> ...



Turn your sig off m8.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Laix  

Another set plz  

Just do whatever it takes to make it amazing. 

Free reign to do whatever. 

Siggy


150x200 Avy


----------



## Laix (Aug 30, 2013)

lol wow had no idea there was this many requests

on it hoes


----------



## Laix (Aug 30, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Hey Laix! :33
> 
> Type: Set
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Laix (Aug 30, 2013)

8Bit said:


> Ava Request
> 
> Stock :
> Size: 150x150
> ...



I don't think this is too much but if you don't like I'll try it again


----------



## Laix (Aug 30, 2013)

Hellblazer said:


> Avatar
> (Whichever looks better)
> Sig
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 30, 2013)

Laix said:


>



It looks awesome as always! Thank you! ~


----------



## Hellblazer (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks man....Not bad


----------



## Laix (Aug 30, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Avatar
> 
> Effects are up to you


----------



## RF (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you so much :33


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 1, 2013)

Type: Avatar(surrounding Tobirama's face) 
Style: Anything that makes the colors pop out.And try to get the avy and sig to match.
Text: No text is needed
Border:White & Dotted
Extra: Twitch effect plz.


Type: Sig
Style: Anything that makes the colors pop out.Just try to keep the whole image in the sig. Shrink the image if you must.
Text: No text is needed
Border:White & Dotted
Extra: Could you also color in Tobirama's eyes red? The same red that's in the avy's stock.

edit:can you get rid of the background as well.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 1, 2013)

laixy can you make me a set out of these 




i apologize if the stock is lq; was the best i could find while I'm stuck with mobile internet


----------



## RF (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey Laix, sorry for requesting so soon again

I need an , bottom middle panel. I know the stock isn't exactly the greatest to work with, but please try regardless. Effects and animation are up to you as usual.

Thanks.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey, I have a set request. 

Size: Senior
Border: Your Choice
Effect: Your choice whatever makes it look cool.  
Extra: Add anything you'd like
Test: None


----------



## Marcο (Sep 1, 2013)

Type: Avatars
Ava 1 = 
Ava 2 = 
Style: Up to you
Border: None
Extra: For the second ava, try to get as much of Ray as possible without including any of the text in the stock.

Thanks.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2013)

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* []
*Style:* I'm actually fine with no effects. However if something truly inspires you then I'll see what you have in mind.
*Text:* N/A
*Border:* Let's try dotted. However if you think a simple black border looks better then do that. You're the one with the artistic eye. 
*Extra:* If possible, could you do a 150x150, 150x200, and 175x250 version? I know that's a lot.

*Type:* Signature/Transparency 
*Stock:* []
*Style:* N/A
*Text:* N/A
*Border:* N/A
*Extra:* Just within signature limits. Which shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2013)

sorry i've been super busy guys. will try to get some done today


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 4, 2013)

Take your time


----------



## jNdee~ (Sep 5, 2013)

Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: I heard you're good at surprises 
Borders: Do what fits


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 5, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border*: Up to you. 
*Effects:* Again, up to you. 
*Text: *None
*Add. Info:* Can you make the avatar focus on the girl (Annie), please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Sep 6, 2013)

- Blunt (Avatar)
- Whitebeard (Avatar)
- Sakazuki (Avatar)
- Fiona (Set)
- Revy (Set)
- dyken (Set)
- Cobalt (Set)
- Shanks (Set)
- Olivia (Set)
- Battousai (Avatar)
- Fighting Kitsune (Set)

*CURRENTLY NOT ACCEPTING ANYMORE REQUESTS.*​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2013)

Laix, you can scratch my sig request. I basically requested it out of sheer laziness, and I can do transparencies rather easily myself. (I would do the same for my avatar, but no matter how hard I try I can't seem to get the position right, thus I need someone with artistic talent like you to do it. )

I hope this lightens your work load a tiny bit.


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Laix, you can scratch my sig request. I basically requested it out of sheer laziness, and I can do transparencies rather easily myself. (I would do the same for my avatar, but no matter how hard I try I can't seem to get the position right, thus I need someone with artistic talent like you to do it. )
> 
> I hope this lightens your work load a tiny bit.



I'm a third finished


----------



## Olivia (Sep 7, 2013)

I mean if you want to then by all means go ahead.


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2013)

Please do not ask where is my request/why isn't mine here/blah! I'm just pumping them out at a steady rate to not overwork myself. However, do understand they *will* be done today without fail! I'm doing them all now.

Sorry sorry sorry for the wait~

*Fighting Kitsune:*


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2013)

Please do not ask where is my request/why isn't mine here/blah! I'm  just pumping them out at a steady rate to not overwork myself. However,  do understand they *will* be done today without fail! I'm doing them all now.

Sorry sorry sorry for the wait~
*
Olivia:*


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2013)

Please do not ask where is my request/why isn't mine here/blah! I'm   just pumping them out at a steady rate to not overwork myself. However,   do understand they *will* be done today without fail! I'm doing them all now.

Sorry sorry sorry for the wait~

*Sakazuki:*



*blunt: *


*
Whitebeard:*


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2013)

*Shanks:*

​ 
- Fiona (Set)
- Revy (Set)
- dyken (Set)
- Cobalt (Set)
- Battousai (Avatar) _*BROKEN STOCK LINK*_​ 
*CURRENTLY NOT ACCEPTING ANYMORE REQUESTS.*​


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Hey, I have a set request.
> 
> Size: Senior
> Border: Your Choice
> ...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

Laix said:


> *blunt: *


holy mcnuggets


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2013)

Revy said:


> Type: Avatar(surrounding Tobirama's face)
> Style: Anything that makes the colors pop out.And try to get the avy and sig to match.
> Text: No text is needed
> Border:White & Dotted
> ...


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Laix!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you.Looks great.pek


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 8, 2013)

Laix said:


> Please do not ask where is my request/why isn't mine here/blah! I'm just pumping them out at a steady rate to not overwork myself. However, do understand they *will* be done today without fail! I'm doing them all now.
> 
> Sorry sorry sorry for the wait~
> 
> *Fighting Kitsune:*




Absolutely love it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Laix (Sep 8, 2013)

- Fiona (Set)
- dyken (Set)
- Battousai (Avatar)​ 
_*NOW ACCEPTING REQUESTS.*_​


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello Laix, I'd like to request a set 

Avatar: 
Signature: 

Thank you


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2013)

Laix. 

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior 
Effects: Up to you
Border: None


----------



## Immortal (Sep 9, 2013)

Laix said:


> edit: wtf???



Wow, fantastic work Laix. 

I'm having a hard time deciding what set I want... A Patriots one for the new season? New SnK? Or a set for the finale of Dexter or BB? 

I think I'll go with a new SnK set before the final three episodes, and sometime in the next month or two I'll switch to a Patriots set that I'll be requesting from you  

Gonna go find some nice Mikasa stuff soon, would you prefer if I requested now or waited a bit since you have five already? Don't want you to rush it/do it when you don't wanna.


----------



## Laix (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry guys, weekdays are hell for me lately. I have a free day tomorrow however so expect some work to be done then. :33


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, requesting a set! (if you're not too busy, which I understand )
, senior size av and matching sig no larger than 450 px. Transparent sig but you can add whatever effects you like. Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Gin (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Laix

Request type: Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Nothing specific, please just make it nice 'n colorful, as you have with some of your other avatars, and please keep the entire image for the avy
Borders: None

Thank you~


----------



## G (Sep 10, 2013)

stock - 
type - 150x150 avy
effects - any
borders - dotted and one without
text - 'Joestar' written in a fancy looking font


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi lover skype me. Even though I'm so busy 

Anyway can I have a custom user title made? For the color scheme, I want it to match that of fireworks. Furthermore could you use cursive font? Sort of bubbly cursive font.

Finally can one be a moving user title and the other stationary?

Thanks!


----------



## RF (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Laix, need a sig

Stocks: , , , 

Try and merge them together, and somehow reduce the filesize limit if its not a problem 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Laix (Sep 12, 2013)

busy busy busy 

*no more requests until these are finished *
- Fiona (forgive me )
- dyken (forgive me )
- hero
- g
- sakazuki 
- frost
- quincy james
- immortal
- imagine
- firestormer


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2013)

Aw damnit


----------



## JoJo (Sep 12, 2013)

Stop requesting stuff guys. 

maybe I want something.


----------



## Laix (Sep 12, 2013)

... OKAY 3 MORE REQUESTS


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2013)

Senior Trans Set Please:


Design or whatever, up to you
Text: The Detective


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2013)

Would you be able to make this into a gif sig? (Going from top to bottom)



If not, who would you recommend to do so?


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2013)

Do whatever you can to make this the most amazing thing you have ever made, worthy of Ellie Kendrick.

_Type:_ Avatar
_Size:_ 150x200
_Border:_ Single white pixel unless something else looks better with the style you go with
_Loff:_ Yes

No text. I leave it up to your artistic integrity.


----------



## Laix (Sep 13, 2013)

yes i can sunuvaman

*no more requests until these are finished *
- Fiona (forgive me )
- dyken (forgive me )
- hero
- g
- sakazuki 
- frost
- quincy james
- immortal
- imagine
- firestormer
- legend
- sunuvaman
- krory
- battousai



thank god it's saturday though so i'll have time hopefully :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol where are you that its already Saturday for you?

Aussie/NZ/East Asia?


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2013)

You could just do mine and forget about all of the other people.


----------



## jNdee~ (Sep 13, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Effects: I heard you're good at surprises
> Borders: Do what fits


----------


----------



## Laix (Sep 15, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Would you be able to make this into a gif sig? (Going from top to bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> If not, who would you recommend to do so?



Basically, the image is so large that I had to make it a bit jagged and a bit fast to keep it under the file size limit (and even now I'm not sure if it's completely under the limit). If I tried to make it smoother and slower it would either be A. really pixelated or B. really huge in file size (5mb at least).





Battousai said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Effects: I heard you're good at surprises
> Borders: Do what fits



The stock is someone else's set making work which makes it difficult to create anything unique by my standards and well I don't really like doing anyway. So it looks very basic with minimal changes due to these reasons. Sorry 





zyken said:


> laixy can you make me a set out of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So sorry dyken!  I hope this is worth the wait







- - -

*no more requests until these are finished *
- Fiona (forgive me)
- hero
- g
- sakazuki 
- frost
- quincy james
- immortal
- imagine
- firestormer
- legend
- krory


----------



## Laix (Sep 15, 2013)

krory said:


> Do whatever you can to make this the most amazing thing you have ever made, worthy of Ellie Kendrick.
> 
> _Type:_ Avatar
> _Size:_ 150x200
> ...







Fiona said:


> Hey Laix
> 
> Another set plz
> 
> ...







Quincy James said:


> Hi, requesting a set! (if you're not too busy, which I understand )
> ,  senior size av and matching sig no larger than 450 px. Transparent sig  but you can add whatever effects you like. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2013)

THANKS LAIX!


----------



## Laix (Sep 15, 2013)

*no more requests until these are finished *
- hero
- g
- sakazuki 
- frost
- imagine
- firestormer
- legend


----------



## Laix (Sep 15, 2013)

Legend said:


> Senior Trans Set Please:
> 
> 
> Design or whatever, up to you
> Text: The Detective










Sakazuki said:


> Hey Laix, need a sig
> 
> Stocks: , , ,
> 
> ...


----------



## Laix (Sep 15, 2013)

okay, it's late so im gonna go bed. sorry for the extended wait guys, im just really busy and i dont have much time during the week for this  i still want to do it though so please bare with me 

*no more requests until these are finished *
- hero
- g
- frost
- imagine
- firestormer


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 15, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __


So cute pek It's perfect! Thank you!!


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2013)

Laix i loff you, platonically


----------



## Vermin (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks laix


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2013)

Just posting to say thank you again, and I love you.


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2013)

Dei will now be working alongside me in my shop  I'll post some of his examples in the OP soon. From now on, when requesting make sure to include:

*Worker: *(Laix), (Dei), or (Any)


----------



## Immortal (Sep 19, 2013)

Yo, not expecting it any time soon, but I'm gonna drop my request here so I don't forget again. And actually, don't rush it because after SnK tomorrow I may have to have an SnK set. 

Anyhoo, this is obviously for you Laix, my current favorite set maker. I'd like a patriots set please. 

My request here is the same as usual, I'd just like to have my name on it and effects and stuff is up to you. I hate dotted borders though lol. 

Here's what I'd like to use for the  

And for the signature, I'd like you to use as the stock for it. Having my name on it is optional since there's writing in the stock already, and also optional is to crop  and put him in there somewhere. Again, only if it looks nice. I don't know how easy/difficult any part of editing is so this is all up to ya. 

Love ya long time and I'm a super patient man so don't rush.


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 20, 2013)

Laix said:


> okay, it's late so im gonna go bed. sorry for the extended wait guys, im just really busy and i dont have much time during the week for this  i still want to do it though so please bare with me
> 
> *no more requests until these are finished *
> - hero
> ...



Hey, so if you haven't gotten around to my one yet, that's a good thing lol. I kinda changed my mind on the set I want now, and so you don't have to worry about it


----------



## Laix (Sep 21, 2013)

if you want a different stock or something you've got a couple hours to change it. :33 im beginning everything today and will have it all done by sunday. sorry for the long wait, the weekend is the only time i get to work on these sets


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2013)

Still not accepting requests?


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2013)

i will be after today :33


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2013)

ok cool beans

because you know you're the only shop I use bby


----------



## Immortal (Sep 22, 2013)

Yo Laixy-poo, I decided to stay away from SnK sets so the request I posted is def what I want. 

Let me know if you want me to repost it after you finish everyone else's for fairness via VM or somethin'.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2013)

G said:


> stock -
> type - 150x150 avy
> effects - any
> borders - dotted and one without
> text - 'Joestar' written in a fancy looking font



so sorry for the wait!


----------



## G (Sep 22, 2013)

Laix said:


> so sorry for the wait!



It's better than what i had in mind


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2013)

Frost said:


> Hey Laix
> 
> Request type: Avatar
> Stock:
> ...





sorry sorry sorry!!!



Imagine said:


> Laix.
> 
> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2013)

*waiting list*
- hero
- immortal
_*
NOW ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*_


----------



## Imagine (Sep 22, 2013)

Laix.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2013)

can I make a request now


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2013)

TURN YOUR SIG OFF NITTY  

and yes you can :33


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2013)

Sup Laix, I needa avatar. 

Stock:
Size: Senior and Mod Sized
Effects: Yus. Turn the eyes in the back round yellow though.
Border: Dotted
Extra: Use the whole image or at least try and get as the eyes in it.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2013)

*Type:* Transparent set
*Stock:* 
*Style:* I'd like the first picture made into a 150x200 transparency of Shikamaru and Temari and the second made into a transparent sig of them :33
*Text:* No text
*Border:* None 
*Extra:* you're attractive


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Sup Laix, I needa avatar.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior and Mod Sized
> ...



dei is going to take yours unless you wanted me to do it :33



Nitty Scott said:


> *Type:* Transparent set
> *Stock:*
> *Style:* I'd like the first picture made into a 150x200 transparency of Shikamaru and Temari and the second made into a transparent sig of them :33
> *Text:* No text
> ...


----------



## Marcο (Sep 22, 2013)

Type: Avatars
Ava 1 = 
Ava 2 = 
Style: Up to you
Border: None
Extra: For the second avatar, focus on Void (the one on the furthest left).


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Type: Avatars
> Ava 1 =
> Ava 2 =
> Style: Up to you
> ...


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2013)

Laix said:


> dei is going to take yours unless you wanted me to do it :33


Doesn't matter who does it as long as they do a good job.


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 23, 2013)

Laix ...i need your assistance 


*Senior* set
Go wild my friend (in a good way)....


----------



## Firaea (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello Laix, I'm here to request a set. :33 (Like, what else could I be here for )

*Worker:* Laix

*Type:* Set

*Stock:*


If there's any issue with the stock, let me know and I'd change it accordingly. 

*Style:* Up to you.

*Text:* Laughter is our vow. 
I don't have any specific font in mind, but preferably something light and not too ostentatious. 

*Border:* Up to you.

*Extra:* 
For the avatar, if it's possible I'd like for both Risette (the red-haired lady at the bottom-left) and Narukami (the grey-haired guy beside her) to be in it. It doesn't look possible to squeeze them into one avatar though, so I'd be fine with it being either one of them depending on which is better to work with for you. :33

You can take your time with it, no worries.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey, Laix. It's been a while since I visited this website but when I desired to request a new avatar, I thought you might surprise me with something nice. Thanks in advance!

Request: Avatar
Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Border: A thin black border, if this is possible!
Effects: Make it a little more dark, add a feeling of 'deepness' and 'romance' to it with the effects, haha. I'm sure that you'll know how to make it look good.

You'll receive the 'rep' from me, right now.


----------



## Dei (Sep 23, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Doesn't matter who does it as long as they do a good job.






Didn't really get what you wanted me to do with the eyes, they didn't end up look that good turned round.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 23, 2013)

Dei said:


> Didn't really get what you wanted me to do with the eyes, they didn't end up look that good turned round.



Regardless, I love it. Thanks.


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 23, 2013)

Changed my requirement to a senior set  ...please make notice.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 23, 2013)

Turn your sig off blazer.


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 24, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Turn your sig off blazer.



 Every single time i forget.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2013)

Laix I have a request 

Worker: laix
stock: 
type: senior set
text: "Magi"
effects: whatever you think is best.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 26, 2013)

Request: Set
Worker: Laix
Avatar:
Size: Senior
Sig:
Size: you decide

Actual Request:
Effects: Yes, nothing too colorful though 
Borders: Dotted. 
Extra: I'd like the whole sig. Do not want it to be cropped.


----------



## Laix (Sep 27, 2013)

Doing all by Sunday. :33


----------



## familyparka (Sep 27, 2013)

*Type*: Signature
*Stock*: 
*Style*: Put some colour filters, you know the deal
*Border*: Make it Semi-rounded
*Extra*: I love you with my entire heart, and you are a true artist <3


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Hello Laix, I'm here to request a set.  (Like, what else could I be here for )
> 
> *Worker:* Laix
> 
> ...








​


familyparka said:


> *Type*: Signature
> *Stock*:
> *Style*: Put some colour filters, you know the deal
> *Border*: Make it Semi-rounded
> *Extra*: I love you with my entire heart, and you are a true artist <3



monochrome images are a tad hard to work with without going OTT so sorry in advance 
​


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2013)

Skylark said:


> Hey, Laix. It's been a while since I visited this website but when I desired to request a new avatar, I thought you might surprise me with something nice. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150x200
> ...




​


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2013)

Hellblazer said:


> Laix ...i need your assistance
> 
> 
> *Senior* set
> Go wild my friend (in a good way)....





​


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2013)

_*ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*_
Failed to fetch avatar database.


----------



## familyparka (Sep 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> monochrome images are a tad hard to work with without going OTT so sorry in advance
> ​



That's absurdly beautiful Laix, thank you so much!


----------



## Skylark (Sep 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> ​



Beautiful as expected.

Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 30, 2013)

Laix said:


> ​



Thank you! It's great :33


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 30, 2013)

Can i make a new request Laix?
Im gonna wear the set you made me but i need one for the future...


----------



## Immortal (Sep 30, 2013)

Laixy-poo, doth thou forget about me?


----------



## Laix (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG IMMORTAL AND DRAEKKE IM SO SORRY I COMPLETELTYASGHJNAY 

Hellblazer: Give it a few days
Jojo: I didn't skip you on purpose - you had a request made literally just before so your wait is longer


----------



## Draekke (Oct 1, 2013)

Laix said:


> OMG IMMORTAL AND DRAEKKE IM SO SORRY I COMPLETELTYASGHJNAY
> 
> Hellblazer: Give it a few days
> Jojo: I didn't skip you on purpose - you had a request made literally just before so your wait is longer



It's OK, Laix. I appreciate that you remembered me without even posting in your workshop! I'm also glad that I decided to look in here before PM'ing you. 

Thanks for working on it!


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 1, 2013)

Aite bro,no problem....


----------



## Immortal (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't sweat it Laixy-poo.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 1, 2013)

I got skipped too


----------



## Kanki (Oct 1, 2013)

I've got a difficult request so not sure if it's possible but I'll ask anyway!

Would it be possible to change my current sig (I won't turn it off so you can see), so the background is similar to this:


Would be much appreciated! No rush though.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 1, 2013)

Laix said:


> OMG IMMORTAL AND DRAEKKE IM SO SORRY I COMPLETELTYASGHJNAY
> 
> Hellblazer: Give it a few days
> Jojo: I didn't skip you on purpose - you had a request made literally just before so your wait is longer



I didn't realize that, my fault.


----------



## Laix (Oct 2, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I've got a difficult request so not sure if it's possible but I'll ask anyway!
> 
> Would it be possible to change my current sig (I won't turn it off so you can see), so the background is similar to this:
> 
> ...



exactly the same is impossible for various reasons. i can try make it similar but it's an annoying thing to do tbh and i'd rather just make a set of the stock with a similar tone and effects 



JoJo said:


> I didn't realize that, my fault.



sorry


----------



## JoJo (Oct 2, 2013)

It's alright, I can wait. :33


----------



## Kanki (Oct 2, 2013)

Laix said:


> exactly the same is impossible for various reasons. i can try make it similar but it's an annoying thing to do tbh and i'd rather just make a set of the stock with a similar tone and effects



That would be fine, if possible?

Stock: 
Sig (and maybe avatar if time, but that's less important).

Be as creative as you want. Thanks if you can


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2013)

working on everything now. :33


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm just doing them as I go. If you do not see yours, do not panic! I'm doing them all today. It will be done soon.



Kakashi Is God said:


> That would be fine, if possible?
> 
> Stock:
> Sig (and maybe avatar if time, but that's less important).
> ...



I really like the outcome of this. Tell me if you want anything changed though.


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Request: Set
> Worker: Laix
> Avatar:
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Laix I have a request
> 
> Worker: laix
> stock:
> ...



now you I owe a huge apology. It turns out I did this a couple days ago but forgot to upload or something just went wrong. Here you go, sorry for the wait! No rep needed or anything.


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2013)

*waiting list;*
draekke (issue with tablet)

_*ACCEPTING REQUESTS.*_

i've got photoshop open so any requests made in the next hour or so will be done immediately 



Immortal said:


> Yo, not expecting it any time soon, but I'm gonna drop my request here so I don't forget again. And actually, don't rush it because after SnK tomorrow I may have to have an SnK set.
> 
> Anyhoo, this is obviously for you Laix, my current favorite set maker. I'd like a patriots set please.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoJo (Oct 6, 2013)

Laix said:


>



YES.

I love it. But just yesterday I put on this set (my favorite set I've ever worn) and I wanna wear it for a while.

But this comes next.  and for quite awhile since I love it very much.

Can I also get a white dotted border? It's kinda hard to see the dotted one.


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2013)

yeah, dotted borders don't look good as standalone on gifs

give me a moment


----------



## Marcο (Oct 6, 2013)

Type: set
Worker: Laix
Stock: 
Style: up to you
Border: none
Extra: I'd like an avatar from both characters


Thanks


----------



## Morphine (Oct 6, 2013)

Laix can you make me some freestyle pretty chick avas?
stocks up to you :3


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Type: set
> Worker: Laix
> Stock:
> Style: up to you
> ...


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2013)

Morphine said:


> Laix can you make me some freestyle pretty chick avas?
> stocks up to you :3



​


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2013)

heyo

make me a set out of  please  I don't want a lot of effects, and no border please

Thanks!


----------



## Marcο (Oct 7, 2013)

Laix said:


>


Thank you, they look great.


But I asked for a set


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2013)

lmfao

this is what happens when i attempt to do work at like 12am 

i'll do it when i get home from work, sorry


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 7, 2013)

Type: Set
Worker: Laix
Stock: 
Style: Up to you. Maybe something similar to my current set.
Border: White and Black or solid white. Whatever you think looks better.
Extra: I'd like the avatar to flip between characters in the image.


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2013)

GREMLIN SET 

*to do list;*
draekke (tablet issue)
othinus
rice
shanks (redo)

accepting requestsss


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2013)

rice said:


> heyo
> 
> make me a set out of  please  I don't want a lot of effects, and no border please
> 
> Thanks!









Shαnks said:


> Thank you, they look great.
> 
> 
> But I asked for a set



I prefer the avatars I originally did but I made another avatar anyway. Enjoy and sorry for the mistake~







Othinus said:


> Type: Set
> Worker: Laix
> Stock:
> Style: Up to you. Maybe something similar to my current set.
> ...



I've basically done two versions. The first is the best (in my opinion) but the avatars are cropped too small so it's very zoomed out. This is due to an error I made which I later corrected with a redo (not as good but eh). Feel free to wear the sig of one and the avatars of the others or whatever.  No double rep needed or anything. Also, I didn't include Thor as he's so out of focus and small in the picture and didn't even get his own quote in the picture. I hope this isn't too much of an issue but I can do a third redo if you'd like him included.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 7, 2013)

*Type*: Set
*Worker*: Laix
*Stock*: 
*Style*: Whatever.
*Border*: Whatever.

Thanks.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 7, 2013)

Laix said:


> I've basically done two versions. The first is the best (in my opinion) but the avatars are cropped too small so it's very zoomed out. This is due to an error I made which I later corrected with a redo (not as good but eh). Feel free to wear the sig of one and the avatars of the others or whatever.  No double rep needed or anything. Also, I didn't include Thor as he's so out of focus and small in the picture and didn't even get his own quote in the picture. I hope this isn't too much of an issue but I can do a third redo if you'd like him included.



Actually, I combined both of the avatars. Hope you don't mind. Excellent job.

And don't worry about Thor. It wasn't really him in that picture anyway, it was Ollerus pretending to be Thor.

Rep is on the way.


----------



## Laix (Oct 8, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> *Type*: Set
> *Worker*: Laix
> *Stock*:
> *Style*: Whatever.
> ...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2013)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: The Prince of Hope 

Notes: May I have one with the text and one without it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 8, 2013)

Laix said:


> now you I owe a huge apology. It turns out I did this a couple days ago but forgot to upload or something just went wrong. Here you go, sorry for the wait! No rep needed or anything.



omg its beautiful.

I'm 24'd but I'll rep soon~


----------



## Krippy (Oct 9, 2013)

Ava request

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border : dotted
Effects: up to you

ty


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 9, 2013)

set please ~


effects - up to you
border - up to you

ava - naruto and kushina


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2013)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> Set request:
> Stock:
> Text: The Prince of Hope
> 
> ...






​


Krippy said:


> Ava request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...


​


Tsukiyo said:


> set please ~
> 
> 
> effects - up to you
> ...


​ ​


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks Laix!  i gotta spread before i rep you again :/


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2013)

LAIX

Senior Set Please
Stock:

Text: Eternal
Design: up to you


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, I'd like a senior size set pls. 
 and 
Transparent sig, no larger than 450 px, otherwise do what you like.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 10, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Borders: None

Thanks.


----------



## Violence (Oct 10, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: the same effects like my currently Avy
Borders: the same borders like my Avy

Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: same size like my signature
Effects: the same effects like my currently Sig
Borders: the same borders like my Sig
Link of my currently sig: 

Thx Laix!


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2013)

Quincy James said:


> Hi, I'd like a senior size set pls.
> and
> Transparent sig, no larger than 450 px, otherwise do what you like.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 11, 2013)

Laix said:


>


Thanks very much, it's wonderful! pek
Gotta spread before I can rep again  yes I never rep basically


----------



## RF (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Laix.

I'd like an avatar. This is the 

I'd prefer the effects to be similar (this is your work as well if I recall correctly), and I'd also like the same border. Or in short, as similar to my current one as possible, only *150x200* if it's not a problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello laix. Can you please crop just mainly the face ( would like some of the body) of the gif to an avi please?

stock


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 13, 2013)

Is it possible to make a good AVa from this?Just tell,don't make..


----------



## Laix (Oct 13, 2013)

sig off please

and hellblazer its of course possible but the quality is bad so i wouldn't expect anything good

doing all today


----------



## Laix (Oct 13, 2013)

VampireNeu said:


> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: the same effects like my currently Avy
> ...



I've done your avatar... the signature quality is terrible though so I just couldn't work with it. Please find an alternative stock and I'll get to work on it :33






Imagine said:


> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Up to you
> ...







Legend said:


> LAIX
> 
> Senior Set Please
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Laix (Oct 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Hello laix. Can you please crop just mainly the face ( would like some of the body) of the gif to an avi please?
> 
> stock







Sakazuki said:


> Hey Laix.
> 
> I'd like an avatar. This is the
> 
> ...



It's impossible to exactly replicate as I did this so long ago... I gave it a shot though


----------



## Imagine (Oct 13, 2013)

Laix.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 13, 2013)

I just want an avatar, two sizes: 150x200 and 200x200. I'm going to use as profile picture at first, but I will probably want to use as avatar as well in the future.
For profile picture I'm allowed to use until 250x250, which I find too big. That's why I'm saying 200x200, but you're free to do some other size, and not  a square icon, if you feel like it
Effects: as if I would tell you what to do with Cara  
No borders, please, I don't like them

Take your time. Thank you <3


----------



## Rosi (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi, Laix :33
I'd like to request a senior set with a girl from  stock.
All the effects up to you.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey Laix  

I want a creepy and spooky Halloween set 

Avy - 

Siggy - 

Free reign to do whatever but i want a creep and spooky feel to it :33


----------



## Violence (Oct 13, 2013)

Laix said:


> I've done your avatar... the signature quality is terrible though so I just couldn't work with it. Please find an alternative stock and I'll get to work on it :33



My goshes! I love the avy! pek thx Laix!

alright I found another for the sig pic: 

please add the same effects like the other sig that I showed you


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Laix can you  move the text lower <.<


----------



## Laix (Oct 14, 2013)

NO I FUCKING CANT LEGEND

lol jk sure hold on


----------



## RF (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Laix.

I need a 150x200 avatar. This is the . A thin black border and subtle, suitable effects are enough.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2013)

Laix it's over


----------



## Laix (Oct 15, 2013)

Will do all outstanding requests Thursday


----------



## Shiny (Oct 16, 2013)

Laixxxxxxxx-kuunnn i need you!!!  Remove this white thing from my chibi blastoise,love ya!


----------



## Laix (Oct 17, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Laixxxxxxxx-kuunnn i need you!!!  Remove this white thing from my chibi blastoise,love ya!



So uh... This was an absolute _bitch_ to do. I'd forgotten the proper way to do it so I had to do it the long, frustrating way and boy it was horrible. I don't have my tablet either so I was forced to use a combination of the magic wand and the eraser and well the outcome isn't that good. I think it looks better with the white thing in my opinion but here's a shitty trans'd version.





Sakazuki said:


> Hey Laix.
> 
> I need a 150x200 avatar. This is the . A thin black border and subtle, suitable effects are enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance.







VampireNeu said:


> My goshes! I love the avy!  thx Laix!
> 
> alright I found another for the sig pic:
> 
> please add the same effects like the other sig that I showed you







Fiona said:


> Hey Laix
> 
> I want a creepy and spooky Halloween set
> 
> ...



Landscape signatures are hard to really add any effects to so it's just 'spooky-fied' with colourizations. Also, I did two avatars - one when I didn't read the request and one where I did. Unfortunately the previous one looks better (in my opinion although the second, 150 x 200 one is still pretty decent) but it's in 150 x 150 since I forgot to do 150 x 200. 








ane said:


> I just want an avatar, two sizes: 150x200 and 200x200. I'm going to use as profile picture at first, but I will probably want to use as avatar as well in the future.
> For profile picture I'm allowed to use until 250x250, which I find too big. That's why I'm saying 200x200, but you're free to do some other size, and not  a square icon, if you feel like it
> Effects: as if I would tell you what to do with Cara
> No borders, please, I don't like them
> ...



Cara's pictures are always pixelated ):


----------



## Laix (Oct 17, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Hi, Laix
> I'd like to request a senior set with a girl from  stock.
> All the effects up to you.


----------



## Laix (Oct 17, 2013)

*Accepting Requests.* Any requests made today will be done today. :33 Any made on Friday and Saturday however will be done on Saturday.


----------



## Marcο (Oct 17, 2013)

Type: Avatars
Ava 1 = 
Ava 2 = 
Style: Up to you
Border: None

Thanks :33


----------



## Laix (Oct 17, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Type: Avatars
> Ava 1 =
> Ava 2 =
> Style: Up to you
> ...



You have great taste in art.


----------



## Vash (Oct 17, 2013)

Can I get 2 ava's pls.

Worker: Laix
Stock: These might be hard to work with, not sure. , 
Style: Whatevs you think suits the images best
Border: White & Dotted

Thanks dude


----------



## Violence (Oct 17, 2013)

]

woooow! soooo preeetty thx a lot Laix! pek


----------



## Rosi (Oct 17, 2013)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



beautiful, ty :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 17, 2013)

Laix said:


> Cara's pictures are always pixelated ):







I like it, thanks a lot. I'll change sets later today <3


----------



## Shiny (Oct 17, 2013)

Laix said:


> So uh... This was an absolute _bitch_ to do. I'd forgotten the proper way to do it so I had to do it the long, frustrating way and boy it was horrible. I don't have my tablet either so I was forced to use a combination of the magic wand and the eraser and well the outcome isn't that good. I think it looks better with the white thing in my opinion but here's a shitty trans'd version.




it seems very good to me  ,i hate that white thing,thank you laix


----------



## Krippy (Oct 17, 2013)

Avy request 

Stock: 
Borders and effects: Up to you

thank ya


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 17, 2013)

Type: signature

Size: idk the size, but it would be super if it's kept around the range of the original. 

Text: No

Border: Rounded

Style: idk this. 




if you could crop out the tumblr mark at the bottom of the gif, that would be awesome. thanks for this


----------



## Laix (Oct 18, 2013)

KRIPPY DID U EVEN WEAR MY LAST AVA


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 18, 2013)

Avatar,please.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 18, 2013)

Laix said:


> KRIPPY DID U EVEN WEAR MY LAST AVA



I wore it for like 4 or 5 days


----------



## Laix (Oct 18, 2013)

oh sowweh it must've been when i inactifagged


----------



## Krippy (Oct 18, 2013)

its all good


----------



## Laix (Oct 21, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Avy request
> 
> Stock:
> Borders and effects: Up to you
> ...







Selina Kyle said:


> Type: signature
> 
> Size: idk the size, but it would be super if it's kept around the range of the original.
> 
> ...



It has too many frames so I could only crop and not add any effects, sorry!







ThePseudo said:


> Avatar,please.


----------



## Marcο (Oct 22, 2013)

More avatars 

Ava 1 = 
Ava 2 = 
Style: Up to you
Border: None

Thanks


----------



## JoJo (Oct 22, 2013)

Laix, I'm having a bit of a problem here. 

I went through 64 pages of fanart for the character Panty and narrowed it down to 4 stocks. 

Not sure which one I like best, so I need you to decide.

Use the girl with the blonde hair. Link to the stocks:
[] [] [] []

Effects: Colorfulness. But you decide if you want
Border: Dotted and none
Senior size
Text: One without another with "Panty"
Take your time. I don't need this immediately. 
You'll receive 2 reps for all your hard work too.

If this helps you decide, I really like the art style of number 1.

Edit: after a bit of debating with myself, I think I'm solid with the first stock. Work you magic.


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 23, 2013)

@JoJo....You are gonna have an epic set my friend 





@Laix
All i could find...Make whichever you think would be epic and make the borders dotted or something just not simple...If none of these do for you then let me know...I'll try to find something else


----------



## Boomy (Oct 24, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* , .
Style: Well, first of all the sig image is really width, so I want it shortened, but in a way it would still look good. You could also marginally change background. And make characters more...visible on it. 
Avatar...honestly dunno, sentence 'surprise me' works here?
*Text:* "Setsuna. The executioner's blade that guards the Tasogare". In a way similiar to . Make 'Setsuna' and 'Tasogare' twitch like 'God' and 'Devil' in the picture. Ofc on the signature. The best placement would be right, bottom corner.
*Border:* Dotted


----------



## familyparka (Oct 25, 2013)

*Type: *Signature
*Worker: *Laix
*Stock:* 
*Style**: *Colourful, I think... just make it awesome 
*Border:* Semi-rounded or rounded
*Extra:* I love you.


----------



## Laix (Oct 26, 2013)

sorry for the inactivity, willl do all today!


----------



## Edward Nygma (Oct 27, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 

I don't really care what you do for the sig, except that I don't want it to say bubbles the sloth. I would like the avy to show both the t-shirt, and the speech bubble other than that I don't really care. 

If you could change the yellow in the border to pretty much anything else, or just erase the color entirely, but leave the pot leaves, that would be cool. I just really hate that yellow.

Anyway, please and thank you.


----------



## Laix (Oct 28, 2013)

I've had to deny almost all requests  Please read the rules before requesting guys. I don't work with low quality stock and I unfortunately do not take videos from Youtube!

Please see the VM I've just left if applicable.


----------



## Laix (Oct 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Laix, I'm having a bit of a problem here.
> 
> I went through 64 pages of fanart for the character Panty and narrowed it down to 4 stocks.
> 
> ...



It's a lot of images so I'm just gonna link the . :33


----------



## Laix (Oct 28, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> More avatars
> 
> Ava 1 =
> Ava 2 =
> ...


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 28, 2013)

I must spread before i rep.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 28, 2013)

Laix said:


> It's a lot of images so I'm just gonna link the . :33



some of them aren't even 150x150 

But I never really liked the splitting effect and I added some contrast to the image I liked and upped the saturation a bit. Can you add the word Panty to this?


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Laix (Oct 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> some of them aren't even 150x150
> 
> But I never really liked the splitting effect and I added some contrast to the image I liked and upped the saturation a bit. Can you add the word Panty to this?


----------



## Laix (Oct 29, 2013)

Hellblazer said:


>



it'll do

AND TURN YOUR SIGNATURE OFF


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 29, 2013)

B-B-Bu-but is


----------



## familyparka (Nov 11, 2013)

*Type: *Set
*Worker:* Laix
*Stock:* 
*Style: *Make it pretty, as always
*Border: *Semi-rounded or rounded.
*Extra:* I love you


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 29, 2013)

Yo laix????


----------



## Magician (Nov 29, 2013)

^Laix's internet is fucked. He hasn't been on in some time.


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I've been waiting patiently for a long time... Will do some more for the sake of quality


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 1, 2013)

-Removing, since TC isn't active-


----------



## Violence (Dec 2, 2013)

-Removed- my bad...Laix is not here... :sweat


----------

